# 189 EOI Invitations for June 2019



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Another small round has come and gone. Let's gather here for the June 2019 round before it resets to the upcoming Biggest rounds.
Best of luck for all of us

I am a Canadian PR hopeful though still desperately hoping for a 189 invitation this year


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I think we'll have another small round for June, but July should be good.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

winterapril said:


> Another small round has come and gone. Let's gather here for the June 2019 round before it resets to the upcoming Biggest rounds.
> Best of luck for all of us
> 
> 
> ...


Just asking ..why are you dumping the Candain PR ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Just asking ..why are you dumping the Candain PR ?


The grass is always green in the other side

Cheers


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

I think it will stay on these almost non-existing immigration intake until the December round.
By then the backlog will be so large that we will not see any 75 pointers at all being invited. I think it will only be 80, 85 and 90 in FY19/20.

I see it very clearly:
On April 8th the Government decided on the new point system. Immediately they cut into these non-existing invitation rounds. It is quite clear that once they formulated their new system, they don't want to keep inviting anyone on the previous system that they have agreed does not reflect their immigration strategy. They want to keep it at minimal/zero intake until the new system is in force.

In the meantime, they have slashed the quota, created big batch invites to generate wasted invitations, prioritized NZ applicants etc. to lower the intake.

I hope I'm wrong but it just so obvious that this is how they are thinking.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

*horizontalworld91*



AndrewHurley said:


> I think it will stay on these almost non-existing immigration intake until the December round.
> By then the backlog will be so large that we will not see any 75 pointers at all being invited. I think it will only be 80, 85 and 90 in FY19/20.
> 
> I see it very clearly:
> ...



If I was going to choose such an extreme direction as that, I would cancel all the existing visa applications and start accepting the new ones from scratch, which already had happened in the past around 2011. A lot of highly skilled people around the world are waiting for this opportunity, they are not asking it for free, they've invested into Australian study, English exams and years spent in Australia working (while paying tax) and you are telling all of them to get the hell out of the country, "WE DO NOT CARE". The consequence of this might be a decreased Country Credit Rating, which can potentially be harmful to Australia's vision of expanding its innovation sector including IT. How can a country who suddenly betrays on people who have dedicated the golden time of their life in helping the country to grow as a nation excel in freedom, innovation and equality? How can you trust it when it comes to trading... you see people as cash cows then everyone else will start to see you the same.


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

I thought they have to fill the occupations ceilings for each Anszco code or is not their obligation to do so? Have they done something similar in the past?

If the minimum point score of 80-85+ becomes the rule for the next FY, which only a few applicants can achieve and which represent a few percentage of all the EOI submitted ( I suppose maybe 25%) then the other 75% where all the 75, 70 and 65pts applicants are, will have to forget about 189 Visa forever. It doesn't make sense that logic(at least for 75 points), because next FY on the first months(considering they will invite at least 1000) then all the 80-85+ applicants would have been invited already and they would start inviting the backlog of 75pts to fill the empty spots . But maybe I am wrong.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Isach estimates about 1100 odd invites every month starting July, most of the 80+ pointers will get flushed out in the first two months. 75 pointers stand a good chance to get invited between August-October


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Liquior said:


> I thought they have to fill the occupations ceilings for each Anszco code or is not their obligation to do so? Have they done something similar in the past?
> 
> If the minimum point score of 80-85+ becomes the rule for the next FY, which only a few applicants can achieve and which represent a few percentage of all the EOI submitted ( I suppose maybe 25%) then the other 75% where all the 75, 70 and 65pts applicants are, will have to forget about 189 Visa forever. It doesn't make sense that logic(at least for 75 points), because next FY on the first months(considering they will invite at least 1000) then all the 80-85+ applicants would have been invited already and they would start inviting the backlog of 75pts to fill the empty spots . But maybe I am wrong.


May, 2019 results are out? Anyone having problems accessing the skill select (Eoi) log in page?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Isach estimates about 1100 odd invites every month starting July, most of the 80+ pointers will get flushed out in the first two months. 75 pointers stand a good chance to get invited between August-October


They are just over optimistic 

With a heavy reduction in 189 quota, and such a huge backlog of applications, there is no way the department can give 1100 invites in a round
Also remember nz applicants will continue to remain in 189 without any limit 

Cheers


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello
May, 2019 results are out? Why we are discussing June as long as May still not out !
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I reckon june round will be small, now, eyes on July.


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I reckon june round will be small, now, eyes on July.


But why are we talking about may round as if the result are out? Still they are not


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Ok, Just did a quick math , a total of 23000 Invitations for 43000 189 Quota for 18-19 .
So for 18600 places in the 189 quota they would invite , 23000/43000 * 18600 = 10000 invites for the whole year . Deduct 2000 invites for NZ quota , we are looking at 8000 189 PR invites for the whole of 2019-20. Thats about 650 invites per month for others ( non NZ ) 
Btw Isach has updated the ITA estimates for 75 pointers in ICT to December 2019 ! 
Boy 189 is going to be super tough without 80 points now :shocked: 



NB said:


> They are just over optimistic
> 
> With a heavy reduction in 189 quota, and such a huge backlog of applications, there is no way the department can give 1100 invites in a round
> Also remember nz applicants will continue to remain in 189 without any limit
> ...


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Ok, Just did a quick math , a total of 23000 Invitations for 43000 189 Quota for 18-19 .
> So for 18600 places in the 189 quota they would invite , 23000/43000 * 18600 = 10000 invites for the whole year . Deduct 2000 invites for NZ quota , we are looking at 8000 189 PR invites for the whole of 2019-20. Thats about 650 invites per month for others ( non NZ )
> Btw Isach has updated the ITA estimates for 75 pointers in ICT to December 2019 !
> Boy 189 is going to be super tough without 80 points now :shocked:


That Iscah migration prediction is for those who lodged an EOI after 11/May 2019 right?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

That's correct. The prediction is for those who have lodged the EOI on 11th May


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

OP2 said:


> That's correct. The prediction is for those who have lodged the EOI on 11th May


Iscah predicted my 24/4/2019 to be invited in September and friends and other migration agents assumes July ~ August.

I have 75 points with 80 points for 190 NSW.

please tell me your estimate =) ... haha


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

horizontalworld91 said:


> OP2 said:
> 
> 
> > That's correct. The prediction is for those who have lodged the EOI on 11th May
> ...


I will take a shot at it 🙂 what's the ANZCO code


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

OP2 said:


> I will take a shot at it 🙂 what's the ANZCO code




Developer Programmer


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

horizontalworld91 said:


> OP2 said:
> 
> 
> > I will take a shot at it 🙂 what's the ANZCO code
> ...


My guess is between August - October.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

OP2 said:


> My guess is between August - October.


:heart:


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

HaniNoaimi said:


> Hello
> May, 2019 results are out? Why we are discussing June as long as May still not out !
> Thanks


May round was out and it was so tiny to the point that no one really wants to discuss it


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

hoandang said:


> HaniNoaimi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


The EOI-skill select page is down for Maintinance, how did you know they are out ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HaniNoaimi said:


> The EOI-skill select page is down for Maintinance, how did you know they are out ??


Those who got the invites, posted on the forum
The agents also informed their clients

You have to trust some posts

Cheers


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

NB said:


> HaniNoaimi said:
> 
> 
> > The EOI-skill select page is down for Maintinance, how did you know they are out ??
> ...


It’s not a matter of trust, it’s a question; as far as I know invitations are sent via skill select and u can view it in your account. If skill select log in page is down then how can someone/ agent know if they are invited or not.


----------



## Roshen (May 24, 2018)

Hi Experts,

My EOI date was 28 August 2018 with 70 points in 189 and 190 with 75 points, including partner skill point 5. My spouse ACS is going to expire on July 12th, 2019 and that may reduce my 189 points by nature. So my question is whether I renew the partner ACS before it gets expire and updates the EOI before the date would cause the EOI date change move to the current date or it remains in the same old date such as 28th July 2018?


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

HaniNoaimi said:


> It’s not a matter of trust, it’s a question; as far as I know invitations are sent via skill select and u can view it in your account. If skill select log in page is down then how can someone/ agent know if they are invited or not.


Because the round was done on May 9th, before the maintenance.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Roshen said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My EOI date was 28 August 2018 with 70 points in 189 and 190 with 75 points, including partner skill point 5. My spouse ACS is going to expire on July 12th, 2019 and that may reduce my 189 points by nature. So my question is whether I renew the partner ACS before it gets expire and updates the EOI before the date would cause the EOI date change move to the current date or it remains in the same old date such as 28th July 2018?


As long as your points do not change your date remains the same so go ahead for re-assessment and update your EOI. Keep proof of your old ACS assessment just in case they ask for it.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Btw Isach has updated the ITA estimates for 75 pointers in ICT to December 2019 !
> Boy 189 is going to be super tough without 80 points now :shocked:


And also, Iscah prediction is usually too optimistic. During the last year they've predicted me to have an invitation 4 times already, but it turned out to be nothing...


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> OP2 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw Isach has updated the ITA estimates for 75 pointers in ICT to December 2019 !
> ...


Hello
I think sometimes they are pessimist too. DO we receive invitations via our skill select only And we have to log-in to the account to find out or also through other means ??


----------



## StevenO1 (May 28, 2014)

AndrewHurley said:


> And also, Iscah prediction is usually too optimistic. During the last year they've predicted me to have an invitation 4 times already, but it turned out to be nothing...


With respect our predictions take a lot of factors into account. Lots of data from DHA both internal and external as well as policy settings from government ministers and internal policy emails we obtain from official sources. But by far the main factor is the number of places DHA decide to give each round. When they drop from 4340, to 2490, to 1490, to just 100 .. yes we have to reassess the invite dates. We do try and make this clear on our table and in commentary around our predictions.

Cheers
Steven


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

*horizontalworld91*



StevenO1 said:


> With respect our predictions take a lot of factors into account. Lots of data from DHA both internal and external as well as policy settings from government ministers and internal policy emails we obtain from official sources. But by far the main factor is the number of places DHA decide to give each round. When they drop from 4340, to 2490, to 1490, to just 100 .. yes we have to reassess the invite dates. We do try and make this clear on our table and in commentary around our predictions.
> 
> Cheers
> Steven


I thank you for your kind service to people who need your expert advice. I've been emailing one of the Iscah agents to ask various questions so far and he/she never charged me anything, always gave precise estimates and advises. For example, my current migration agent kept insisting that I cannot claim 5 points for 1 year Aus experience even though I graduated from an Australian university. Then I asked you guys and gave a clear explanation while pointing to correct references and made it clear that I can claim the points. 

Thank you again for being the leader of this space, you are the lighthouse for the hardworking immigrants who are seeking for a second chance and make this society a better place.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

HaniNoaimi said:


> Hello
> I think sometimes they are pessimist too. DO we receive invitations via our skill select only And we have to log-in to the account to find out or also through other means ??


The system sends an email and it can also be viewed in the Skill Select account.


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Maggie-May24 said:


> HaniNoaimi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Thank you


----------



## ulrsuk (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey all,

Joining all the other hopefuls waiting for an invite.

I was hoping someone could clear something up for me. I have an EOI submitted, but it looks v unlikely that I will get invited before July. However, in that time I will 'downgrade' into the next age bracket and lose 5 points.

My question is what happens to my date of effect, is it unchanged or does it update to my DOB?

Cheers,

R.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ulrsuk said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Joining all the other hopefuls waiting for an invite.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you will lose points as well as seniority 
The date of effect will be reset to your DOB

Cheers


----------



## ulrsuk (Apr 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Unfortunately you will lose points as well as seniority
> The date of effect will be reset to your DOB
> 
> Cheers


Wow, that's disappointingly irrational. But I guess it is what it is.

Cheers,

R.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

I am sharing some thoughts on the points trajectory to secure an invite in 2019-20
For the year 2018-19 ( I dont have the data for May, May+ June should be 200 invites in total , going by the current trends ).

A total of ~22800 189 invites have gone out in 18-19 , 
Out of which 4280 invites are for those who got 80 points , 1515 for those who score 85+ . So that is 5795 invites are for those who got more than 80 and above ( We will also have wasted invites here , I do not have data for that ) .

For 2019-20 , assuming we will have 10-15% more applicants in the 80+ zone for 189 pool. This number would go up from ~6K to around 6500-7500 EOIs . 


Assuming ~10k invites for the whole year , we are looking 6500-7500 invites for 80+ folks , and 2500-3500 invites for the 75 pointers in 189. 

70 and below don't stand a chance , unless they are in the non-prorata occupations and most the 75+ folks belong to the pro-rata list .


----------



## Rshruthi (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi 
Well I need a slight insight with my situation. 
I worked for Telstra on a contract basis for 3 months from 20/11/2017 to 22/02/2018 
. In month of august 2018 I got a full time role again in Telstra i have been working there since . My roles and responsibilities during my contract period and my current roles and responsibilities remain same . So my question is can i claim one year Australian work experience (5 points) by clubbing both the experience in Telstra!! If so should I get acs done again for the same ? 
Please help 
Software engineer 261313 
Eoi 20/04/2019
Points 75


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Even though it is difficult to get a SC189 invite at the moment, How about the SC 190? Will that have a chance for 70 pointers in this year?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rshruthi said:


> Hi
> Well I need a slight insight with my situation.
> I worked for Telstra on a contract basis for 3 months from 20/11/2017 to 22/02/2018
> . In month of august 2018 I got a full time role again in Telstra i have been working there since . My roles and responsibilities during my contract period and my current roles and responsibilities remain same . So my question is can i claim one year Australian work experience (5 points) by clubbing both the experience in Telstra!! If so should I get acs done again for the same ?
> ...


When was the ACS done ?

Cheers


----------



## Rshruthi (Jul 11, 2018)

Had applied for Acs in 2017 October before start of my contract and get positive assessment in 2018 February just with my indian experience !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rshruthi said:


> Had applied for Acs in 2017 October before start of my contract and get positive assessment in 2018 February just with my indian experience !!


Then you would need to get reassessed if you want to claim points

The chances of rejection are very high if you claim otherwise 

Cheers


----------



## Rshruthi (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you so much


----------



## Cartmanetic (May 12, 2019)

Hi guys, 

Could anyone give me a rough estimate when I can get invitation? My ANZ code is 261111 which is ICT analyst. I have submitted my EOI with 80 pints on 06th of Apirl, and I expected I could get invitation on 11th, Apirl. However, they just invited 100 persons in Apirl and May round. My 485 visa will expire in August. I feel so stressful now, thank you!


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I did my acs on feb2018 with code 261313. Till that time i had only 9 months of australian experience.but now i have a total of 2 years of experience in australia under the same company and role. Do i need to acs again?i am waitig for my 189 invite with 75 points and submitted on 25/03/2019. I have claimed aistralian work experience of 1 year in my application.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I did my acs on feb2018 with code 261313. Till that time i had only 9 months of australian experience.but now i have a total of 2 years of experience in australia under the same company and role. Do i need to do acs again?i am waiting for my 189 invite with 75 points and submitted on 25/03/2019. I have claimed australian work experience of 1 year in my application. Any suggestions if i need to do acs again? I have all my payslips and payg documents of my work experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avilashparida90 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I did my acs on feb2018 with code 261313. Till that time i had only 9 months of australian experience.but now i have a total of 2 years of experience in australia under the same company and role. Do i need to acs again?i am waitig for my 189 invite with 75 points and submitted on 25/03/2019. I have claimed aistralian work experience of 1 year in my application.
> 
> Any suggestions ?


If you are in the same company, designation, role, RnR and location, then you can continue to claim points without getting reassessed 

If even one of the parameters change, you should get yourself reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

My work is melbourne was from februry,2017 to april 2018 and then i was in india for 3 months and again moved here as deputee in august till now. Will that matter??

Also i need to ask about my wife as i am claiming her points as well she is in same company but her designation has changed from system engineer to system analyst but the roles and responsibilities are the same. 

Any inputs @NB ?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Hi NB/Experts,
I submitted my EOI yesterday, I have 15 points for Work Experience as certified by ACS , work exp form 2006- current date was submitted to ACS ,As per ACS experience post June 2010 is relevant. However the EOI page says " Submit experience in the past 10 years " ? Does this mean I should not include experience prior to May 2009 ? 

I have marked experience from 2006- June 2010 as not related , 2010 - current date as relevant . Is this the correct ? 
Or 
should I mention just the "last 10 years " as mentioned in the EOI page and mark 
May 2009- June 2010 as " Not related " and July 2010- current date as relevant . 

Thanks !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avilashparida90 said:


> My work is melbourne was from februry,2017 to april 2018 and then i was in india for 3 months and again moved here as deputee in august till now. Will that matter??
> 
> Also i need to ask about my wife as i am claiming her points as well she is in same company but her designation has changed from system engineer to system analyst but the roles and responsibilities are the same.
> 
> Any inputs @NB ?


Any change in location, and designation requires reassessment if you want to claim points for experience 

When applying to ACS you have to break up each location change in to separate episodes 
Ditto for designation 

As you have claimed points for your wife same process 

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Any inputs on this ? 


OP2 said:


> Hi NB/Experts,
> I submitted my EOI yesterday, I have 15 points for Work Experience as certified by ACS , work exp form 2006- current date was submitted to ACS ,As per ACS experience post June 2010 is relevant. However the EOI page says " Submit experience in the past 10 years " ? Does this mean I should not include experience prior to May 2009 ?
> 
> I have marked experience from 2006- June 2010 as not related , 2010 - current date as relevant . Is this the correct ?
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Hi NB/Experts,
> I submitted my EOI yesterday, I have 15 points for Work Experience as certified by ACS , work exp form 2006- current date was submitted to ACS ,As per ACS experience post June 2010 is relevant. However the EOI page says " Submit experience in the past 10 years " ? Does this mean I should not include experience prior to May 2009 ?
> 
> I have marked experience from 2006- June 2010 as not related , 2010 - current date as relevant . Is this the correct ?
> ...


You have done correctly 

Cheers


----------



## Prasanth_86 (Jan 19, 2018)

There is no news of May invitations in the skillselect portal. It still displays April data only.
Any idea if there was any invitations sent out this month ?

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Prasanth_86 said:


> There is no news of May invitations in the skillselect portal. It still displays April data only.
> Any idea if there was any invitations sent out this month ?
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


The data for the latest draw is usually updated after a 20-25 days .


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

*Multiple EOI for Multiple ANZSCO code and SC*

Hi Expats,

I am planning for lodge my EOI. I have got positive assessment for 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer and 262112 - ICT Security Specialist.

I would like to submit 2 EOI for SC189 with 2 different ANZSCO code. Also, I want to apply for SC190 - multiple states and SC489.

On 3rd page of EOI application, I have the option to chose all three SC. Should I apply for all SC with one EOI account or create different EOI account for different SC or different account for each ANZSCO, SC and States?

Thanks you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PJmask said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am planning for lodge my EOI. I have got positive assessment for 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer and 262112 - ICT Security Specialist.
> 
> ...


Most members create separate EOIs for 189 and each state also 

So you should follow that same practice 
In your case it will be double for 189 and then each state 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prasanth_86 said:


> There is no news of May invitations in the skillselect portal. It still displays April data only.
> Any idea if there was any invitations sent out this month ?
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


Most probably 100 invites were sent
The round was done on 9th May 

Cheers


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

NB said:


> Most members create separate EOIs for 189 and each state also
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Extremely helpful, as always. Thank you, NB!


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

NB said:


> Most probably 100 invites were sent
> The round was done on 9th May
> 
> Cheers


@NB 
Do you offer Immigration services? 
Any suggestions / advise for a good MARA agent ? 
My friend is looking for one.

---------------------------------------------------
Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> @NB
> Do you offer Immigration services?
> Any suggestions / advise for a good MARA agent ?
> My friend is looking for one.
> ...


I am busy shooting the next mission Impossible movie

Maybe after that I will open my own immigration agency

I have no idea about any Mara agent as have never gone through an agent in my entire life

Cheers


----------



## cat_chanty (Apr 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Most members create separate EOIs for 189 and each state also
> 
> So you should follow that same practice
> In your case it will be double for 189 and then each state
> ...


Hi NB,

I have heard that even with separate EOIs, state governments are still able to check whether the applicant has applied for multiple states' nomination or not. Maybe by checking for identical skills assessment number? Is it true?

I have created EOIs for 190 NSW and SA separately but then suspended the SA one owing to the fear of being found that I am not committing to sole state. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cat_chanty said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have heard that even with separate EOIs, state governments are still able to check whether the applicant has applied for multiple states' nomination or not. Maybe by checking for identical skills assessment number? Is it true?
> 
> ...


What the states can see or cannot in the EOI database, is not in the public domain 

Your guess is as good as mine

Cheers


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

Hi 
Can any one please help to clarify on below?
as per the 189 points table age points 
"at least 33 but less than 40 years" you get 25 points

Question: 
1) lets say if by DOB is 01-Jan-1981 - so as on 02-Jan 2020 will i get 25 points ( until 01-Jan-2021) or it will be reduced to 20 Points and fall in at least 40 but less than 45 years bracket .
2) Because on 02-Jan-2020 it will be 39 years completed and 1 day ( 40 years runnning) 

If you can point to an official application guide where this type of information can be checked for future question 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nmg said:


> Hi
> Can any one please help to clarify on below?
> as per the 189 points table age points
> "at least 33 but less than 40 years" you get 25 points
> ...


Hi nmg,

39 years and 364th day - till this day you will have 25 points. The moment you turn 40 , it changes to 15 points.

Have a look at this - POINTS TABLE: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190/points-table

Answer to your Question:

If DOB is 01-Jan-1981:

a. 39 years and 364 days the date is = 30th December 2020

b. 40 years - the date is = 1st January 2021

Google for date calculator and you will get this. First add 39 years and 364 days, see what date you get. Secondly. add 40 years and see what date you get.


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi nmg,
> 
> 39 years and 364th day - till this day you will have 25 points. The moment you turn 40 , it changes to 15 points.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot SG for a quick and clear inputs.
Really appreciate the help.


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

Hi 
Could you please clarify on below?
Assumptioion :
1) Earliest start date of experience is July 2008 four year deduction by ACS 


Info : I have a gap of 25 months in the last 10 years ( July 2009 - July 2019) which will result in 95 months less than 8 years . 

Clarification :
1) while entering in EOI in July 2019 , I can claim from July 2008 ( assuming ACS evaluation ) or only last 10 years 
2) If only last 10 years from date of apply 10 years it will result in 10 points( 5 to 8 years)
3) Also this 7 years is as on date of Apply or invite . if i stop working on August 2019 will it further reduce my experience if i get invite in Jan 2020( to optimistic ) 

Thank you in advance


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nmg said:


> Hi
> Could you please clarify on below?
> Assumptioion :
> 1) Earliest start date of experience is July 2008 four year deduction by ACS
> ...


Hi nmg,

Give what is mentioned in your ACS outcome letter in the EOI that you fill.

Let the Skillselect do the maths


----------



## Maverick8113 (Oct 3, 2018)

Good day all. We submitted our EOI on the 26th of March 2019. I have 75 points. We saw that they invited 80+ points for April and May. Any forecast on when we might expect an invite? Also, if I get a sponsored job in Aus, go over on a different visa and work for one year, will my points increase by 5 for the 189?
Regards and good luck for the rest.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Maverick8113 said:


> Good day all. We submitted our EOI on the 26th of March 2019. I have 75 points. We saw that they invited 80+ points for April and May. Any forecast on when we might expect an invite? Also, if I get a sponsored job in Aus, go over on a different visa and work for one year, will my points increase by 5 for the 189?
> Regards and good luck for the rest.


Have a look at the points table for Australian skilled employment – (in Australia): https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190/points-table

Invitations cannot be predicted.

If you want your Australian experience to be counted, you have to get your skills assessment done.

Good Luck Maverick!


----------



## Maverick8113 (Oct 3, 2018)

I already have a positive vetassess skills assessment.


----------



## Maverick8113 (Oct 3, 2018)

Sorry, my RSA skills assessment is positive. I have no Aus work experience but I am negotiating with a company in Aus to address this. 

Enjoy the day.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maverick8113 said:


> Sorry, my RSA skills assessment is positive. I have no Aus work experience but I am negotiating with a company in Aus to address this.
> 
> Enjoy the day.


Negotiating as in give you a false certificate of having worked ?

Cheers


----------



## Maverick8113 (Oct 3, 2018)

No, negotiate in employ me and pay my move 😉


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

NB said:


> What the states can see or cannot in the EOI database, is not in the public domain
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Can you please comment on whether we should have multiple EOIs on SC 190 for different cities? Will there be any disadvantage?

Thanks,
Vattic


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

NB said:


> The grass is always green in the other side
> 
> Cheers


The possibility that 189 is not easy to come by is a factor in scoping the other side


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vattic said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can you please comment on whether we should have multiple EOIs on SC 190 for different cities? Will there be any disadvantage?
> 
> ...


Hi Vattic,

You can create EOIs such as one for 190 NSW, second for 190 VIC and so on....


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

Hi,
Can anyone please let me know what are my chances for getting a 189/190 in the 221111 Accountant category with 75+5(ss) points. EOI logged on 2nd May 2019. Thanks.


----------



## Sri Banu (Mar 10, 2019)

I am on student visa, my COE got cancelled also i am on bridging visa for Permanent resident visa (subclass 190). what happens if my student visa got cancelled.should i apply another student visa or just wait till i get PR


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sri Banu said:


> I am on student visa, my COE got cancelled also i am on bridging visa for Permanent resident visa (subclass 190). what happens if my student visa got cancelled.should i apply another student visa or just wait till i get PR


Your Bridging visa kicks in only if your substantive visa expires normally 
If it is cancelled prematurely, the Bridging visa also gets cancelled

If your student visa has been cancelled prematurely, you may be an illegal in the country

I don’t have much idea about student visas, but as it is a serious matter, you should consult a Mara agent to make sure that you don’t become an illegal and jeopardise your 190

Cheers


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

mitsy said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please let me know what are my chances for getting a 189/190 in the 221111 Accountant category with 75+5(ss) points. EOI logged on 2nd May 2019. Thanks.


No chance unless you can increase your points to 85 + 5 (ss) or even 90 + 5 (ss)
There are so many backlogs of accountants and with ceilings reduced from July 2019, only possible hope of getting invitation is either by increasing points or using other pathways such as sponsored visa


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

mrbilly said:


> No chance unless you can increase your points to 85 + 5 (ss) or even 90 + 5 (ss)
> There are so many backlogs of accountants and with ceilings reduced from July 2019, only possible hope of getting invitation is either by increasing points or using other pathways such as sponsored visa


What do you mean by sponsored visa? And how can I go about with getting one?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mitsy said:


> What do you mean by sponsored visa? And how can I go about with getting one?


Ask your Australian employer to sponsor you 

Cheers


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi nmg,
> 
> Give what is mentioned in your ACS outcome letter in the EOI that you fill.
> 
> Let the Skillselect do the maths


Thank you for the inputs.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Exit poll suggests a labor win. Maybe a good thing for all immigrants


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

winterapril said:


> Exit poll suggests a labor win. Maybe a good thing for all immigrants


I think liberal will win the election based on the trends.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Now getting updates about sco mo govt retaining power


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

winterapril said:


> Now getting updates about sco mo govt retaining power


I told you all that liberal will win the election. Labor lost it a hard way.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

*horizontalworld91*



soheil_ershadi said:


> I told you all that liberal will win the election. Labor lost it a hard way.


Not quite yet

Minor parties won a lot of lower house seats. Most of them are on the labour's side to take action on climate change. The coalition is even on the pathway of quitting Paris agreement and various other environmental issue actions/agreements.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

soheil_ershadi said:


> I told you all that liberal will win the election. Labor lost it a hard way.


Real shame. One of the toughest things to swallow in this beautiful country is the right-wing politics. Those of us who earn a little more (like me) should pay for those who struggle. Labour had some forward looking plans for IT, AI, etc. Guess that's all shelved now for coal-magnates and backward looking policies to squeeze the profit out of tomorrow to fund today's barons.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

FFacs said:


> Real shame. One of the toughest things to swallow in this beautiful country is the right-wing politics. Those of us who earn a little more (like me) should pay for those who struggle. Labour had some forward looking plans for IT, AI, etc. Guess that's all shelved now for coal-magnates and backward looking policies to squeeze the profit out of tomorrow to fund today's barons.


ohh the house price bubble will get even bigger for the next 3 years and more mortgage debts. The next recession will be called "the great debt crisis"


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Not quite yet
> 
> Minor parties won a lot of lower house seats. Most of them are on the labour's side to take action on climate change. The coalition is even on the pathway of quitting Paris agreement and various other environmental issue actions/agreements.


Nobody at least the Queenslander's who supports One Nation, Clive Palmer and Fraser Anning cares about climate issues which they seem is a liberal hoax. So, yeah what matters now is Liberal's will be in power in a coalition with support from far right groups. 

I won't be surprised if Liberal's cut the immigration to 100,000 as Peter Dutton envisioned. With the huge rise in support for One Nation, Clive Palmer and Fraser Anning and far right parties, Liberal's will be stupid to not cater for it and gain more support.

I see 189 stuck at 18K and maybe cut even lower and may stop after Nov 2019 with barely any invites. We already getting 100/month, I don't think it will rise much from July.

85/90 will be the bare minimum for 189. Regional will be endorsed heavily but as we all know, it will be a failure. I mean what would an IT guy do in regional other than milking cow and fruit picking. And on top of that, it's not even a PR. One will have to stay 5 years + 2 more years before gaining eligibility to apply for citizenship. 

Interesting times ahead.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Nobody at least the Queenslander's who supports One Nation, Clive Palmer and Fraser Anning cares about climate issues which they seem is a liberal hoax. So, yeah what matters now is Liberal's will be in power in a coalition with support from far right groups.
> 
> I won't be surprised if Liberal's cut the immigration to 100,000 as Peter Dutton envisioned. With the huge rise in support for One Nation, Clive Palmer and Fraser Anning and far right parties, Liberal's will be stupid to not cater for it and gain more support.
> 
> ...


People will still have other options such as sponsorship pathway. Liberals love that, they technically still support immigration because they bring money into the country and buy the houses and pay for the expensive international student fees, this is one of the workhorses of the Australian economy. I feel like labour's defeat is due to Bill Shorten being a leader, bold plans but lack of explanation on how to finance them and maybe Bob Hawke's passing negatively impacted.

I am into probably 10+ years of attempts to migrating to Australia (189 PR pathway), but at this point, I wouldn't recommend Australia as a skilled migration destination unless you want to give a shot at working in Australia with a sponsorship visa from an employer here. It is a good country and the work environment is wonderful, perfectly balanced between work and life, the pay is amazing compared to your home country (good on your employment contract but almost same after deducting tax + living cost). I'm sure the traits that you bring after working in this country for a few years to other countries including your home country will be quite significant and well recognised.

My advise/thought for the ones who are wishing to come to Australia: While looking into Australia, look at other countries than Australia as well, look into developed nations in Asia including Japan and Korea. Also, a lot of European countries are still welcoming migrants.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

horizontalworld91 said:


> expat4aus2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody at least the Queenslander's who supports One Nation, Clive Palmer and Fraser Anning cares about climate issues which they seem is a liberal hoax. So, yeah what matters now is Liberal's will be in power in a coalition with support from far right groups.
> ...


I don't think the pay is better in Australia , when you juxtapose the cost of living. The salaries are not that great when compared to even " low cost " outsourcing destinations like India. The salaries of those with 10+ years of experience in IT ( especially the MNCs ) in India crosses the 100K AUD mark in the local currency ! And some neiche roles manage to cross 200 K AUD .
To add to it the taxes are less than that of Australia, cost of living is probably 30-40% that of Australia, why would anybody want to move to AU and earn less ? 
On the positives, the quality of life in AU would be any day better compared to the any metropolis or town in the developing world !


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

*horizontalworld91*



James018 said:


> Heads up for everyone !!!
> 
> 
> Please dont spend $$ for Professional Year, PTE, & Naati now......especially for accountants and also for IT & engineering.
> ...


Donald Trump is releasing a new migration scheme to hold onto the STEM international grads (geniuses according to Trump). Australia will have to fight for the international students against American universities soon and will be hard to attract without the PR merits in the end.


----------



## Yueyi (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi, my EOI on 13th March is 75 points for registered nurse nec. Can I get invited in July?


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Yueyi said:


> Hi, my EOI on 13th March is 75 points for registered nurse nec. Can I get invited in July?


 At this trend, you may have to wait several months or need 80 points to get invited. Australia is not the same anymore.


----------



## Yueyi (Apr 18, 2019)

James018 said:


> Yueyi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, my EOI on 13th March is 75 points for registered nurse nec. Can I get invited in July?
> ...


But 18,652 invites for 189 during 2019-2020 is confirmed no matter which party wins right?


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

I understand many are disappointed with the loss of Labor due to the immigration under Liberal becoming extremely difficult as well as 189 quota being reduced. Nevertheless, at the very least, Labor's plan to toughen up rules for skilled worker visa would be cancelled. Refer article below regarding Labor's plan to restrict foreign immigration;

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...edges-stricter-rules-for-skilled-worker-visas

At the very least, Labor's loss would hopefully cancel Shorten's plan to severely restrict immigration. I hope this article provides some sort of comfort regarding Labor's loss.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Yueyi said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > Yueyi said:
> ...


 It was thought Labor would overhaul the migration planning level, now with Coalition, far right wings, conservative government 18652 include NZ visa as well, which also include current year backlogs, and eventually will come down to 10000 visa places available. This could account for roughly 7000 invitations with wastes invites or 600 invitations per month from July.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

So I think 600 invitations with 360 going to Pro rata and remaining 240 to Non Pro rata. 

This is going to start from July.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

*horizontalworld91*



James018 said:


> So I think 600 invitations with 360 going to Pro rata and remaining 240 to Non Pro rata.
> 
> This is going to start from July.


how do you know it's 600? unless you are a government worker who just exposed a secret detail...


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Can I find someone here on board for Canadian migration plan? With Labor out of the way, on a scale of 1 to 10, how hard do you guys reckon would it be to get PR,?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

It all depends on the points you have and yourJob code,75-80 would be the minimum score to get an invitation , I believe .But not all hope is lost, one can apply for state (190) invites


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

OP2 said:


> It all depends on the points you have and yourJob code,75-80 would be the minimum score to get an invitation , I believe .But not all hope is lost, one can apply for state (190) invites


 75 may even have slim chance, lets see..........


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

If someone have better knowledge how Canada is approaching immigrants, let us know please... I really dont wanna waste my time...


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

horizontalworld91 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > So I think 600 invitations with 360 going to Pro rata and remaining 240 to Non Pro rata.
> ...


 If Coalition, Right Wing, Conservative government can issue 100 invites, I dont think they are reluctant to invite 600.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

winterapril said:


> Can I find someone here on board for Canadian migration plan? With Labor out of the way, on a scale of 1 to 10, how hard do you guys reckon would it be to get PR,?


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

kaju said:


> winterapril said:
> 
> 
> > Can I find someone here on board for Canadian migration plan? With Labor out of the way, on a scale of 1 to 10, how hard do you guys reckon would it be to get PR,?
> ...


 Thanks mate !


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I see everything very much so doomed under far right wing, conservative, coalition government.

There are already sky rocketing 80k backlogs of partner visas with only 39k places a year....

Migration planning level for 189 visa is absolutely disaster........

Regional visa is not going to be effective either.........

Almost 200k citizenship backlogs....

And so much........ I dont know where Australia will head here from now....


Total Disaster......... 


What you all think, what will happen?


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

James018 said:


> I see everything very much so doomed under far right wing, conservative, coalition government.
> 
> There are already sky rocketing 80k backlogs of partner visas with only 39k places a year....
> 
> ...


 There are also almost 10k 189 applications pending, so how on earth they will invite 18652 places for 2019/20?


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Maybe the next round will be a huge one with a total invite number in the thousands before they stop 189. Who knows?


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

I will focus on 489 visa before Nov changes hit.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

If the immigration scenario is bad, I will seriously consider Canada option. With masters degree, it's in my grab I hope. The weather in Canada is a plus for me as I like the cold and snow rather than the heat and desert of Australia.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

winterapril said:


> If the immigration scenario is bad, I will seriously consider Canada option. With masters degree, it's in my grab I hope. The weather in Canada is a plus for me as I like the cold and snow rather than the heat and desert of Australia.


Grape is sour ?

---------------------------------------------------
Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

winterapril said:


> If the immigration scenario is bad, I will seriously consider Canada option. With masters degree, it's in my grab I hope. The weather in Canada is a plus for me as I like the cold and snow rather than the heat and desert of Australia.


Not everyone has Master degree. If you have then waste no time and get an IELTS.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Grape is sweet. Grape needs to be available in the market so people can purchase it. If it's not sold here, it's simply a matter of finding the 'right' market where the grape can be bought as opposed to hoping that sellers will sell grape in this market where it's really unpopular.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

winterapril said:


> If the immigration scenario is bad, I will seriously consider Canada option. With masters degree, it's in my grab I hope. The weather in Canada is a plus for me as I like the cold and snow rather than the heat and desert of Australia.


I am curious why you went for Australia if you like cold weather. I think this is the biggest difference in two countries

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> winterapril said:
> 
> 
> > If the immigration scenario is bad, I will seriously consider Canada option. With masters degree, it's in my grab I hope. The weather in Canada is a plus for me as I like the cold and snow rather than the heat and desert of Australia.
> ...


Simple- couple of years ago, I applied for a Canadian uni but was not accepted. Hence went with the next best option- or so I think. Now that I have set up roots here, I am trying my best for 189. Since that seems like an uphill task these days, I am keeping my eyes open for Canadian PR. Also, I do LIKE cold and the snow rather than the heat. Hope it answers your question


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

James018 said:


> I see everything very much so doomed under far right wing, conservative, coalition government.
> 
> There are already sky rocketing 80k backlogs of partner visas with only 39k places a year....
> 
> ...


James018, looks like your campaigning for Labor didn't work. Maybe try again in 3 years time bro! Then maybe you can help reduce those backlogs.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

From this election campaign we knew, voters were not much worried about population in the cities. I see very rare or lesser than rare campaign about population control.

Has anyone saw population control campaign? I think it is more about immigration control.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > I see everything very much so doomed under far right wing, conservative, coalition government.
> ...


 You are talking about 3 years. In 3 years time backlogs will be out of control...... 


See.......Coalition will now have to reverse their 160k to 190k, otherwise there will be only backlogs.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

There are approximately 10,000 visa applicants in 189 pool, let alone 18652 visa places for next fiscal year.

They cant blindly grant all these 10k 189 visa in 40 days to prepare for next fiscal year for 18652 places. Even if they succeed, they may be granting 3000 visa in next 30-40 days.... and still will have around 7000 visa backlogs including NZ for next Fy.

18652-7000 backlogs-2000NZ=7000- 8000 places only for next fiscal year.....equivalent to 600 invitations.


You never know what Coalition have planned and you must know how they won the election.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

James018 said:


> You are talking about 3 years. In 3 years time backlogs will be out of control......
> 
> 
> See.......Coalition will now have to reverse their 160k to 190k, otherwise there will be only backlogs.


I don't think you quit get how immigration works. Liberal will reduce immigration to 100K in future as Peter Dutton envisioned. 

There will be no backlog as soon as they stop invitation which they have/will with 100/month. This will ensure the previous backlogs gets cleared. Points going up to 90/95 is not DoHA's issue. It is not written anywhere that points have to be lower. It's all supply and demand.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Coalition could stop 189 altogether and let states decide on immigration priority as per their actual needs and felt shortage. 
Maybe 190 will be the only skilled pathway into Australia in the near future (with much bigger numbers alotted).
Maybe the federal govt would set up a cap of 10k for 190 for an year (and no other skilled migration visas)- the states would submit their own numbers to the federal government- and the federal government would divvy up the 10k figure and alot a cap (out of the total 10k) proportionately to each state.
Maybe Australia would stop immigration altogether.
Maybe the govt might halt immigration until the infrastructure catches up.
Maybe none of the above will happen.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > You are talking about 3 years. In 3 years time backlogs will be out of control......
> ...


 Tony Abbott wanted 110k per year but he is gone. But One Nation, Pauline Hanson, she wants 0 immigrants lol..... Both Pauline and Peter Dutton are in good relation together. With the help of One Nation, with strong support from Pauline Hanson, Peter remain in the hot seat......


You could be right...... 100k per year....


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Imagine what will happen if Pauline Hanson becomes immigration minister.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

James018 said:


> Imagine what will happen if Pauline Hanson becomes immigration minister.


 And Peter Dutton is a Prime Minister.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

James018 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine what will happen if Pauline Hanson becomes immigration minister.
> ...


 From this election, we learned everything is possible.


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Can anyone through light on the issue of long run effects of cutting numbers of invitation under various schemes and rules on number of students coming to Australia for study.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Kanwar37 said:


> Can anyone through light on the issue of long run effects of cutting numbers of invitation under various schemes and rules on number of students coming to Australia for study.


 I will explain.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

As I said before. The economic consequences of slashing migration planning level are many.

(1)If you are talking about how hard to migrate, its going to be absolutely hard. 189 visa is almost impossbile to nearly 80-85% Australian graduate immigrants and 95% for current Accounting graduate immigrants as cutoff could go as high as 80 to 95 points............As a result, several professional institutions catering Professional Year Program could end up closing their businesses..............

(2)In about 6 months time, number of students coming to Austtalia may start falling by 5-10%, and 15% by the end of 2020 June............

(3)Demand for houses decline, resulting in poor real state market performance................

(4)Gross Domestic Product will sharply fall to a record low.................

(5)I predict 2020 fiscal year will have signifcant budget defecit under Coalition government........in contrast to their predicted surplus of $ 7 billion............ 

(6) Many thousands permanently employed will be made redudant.............

(7)Unfortunately, Australia will be in a big economic crisis...................


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

In the present scenario, Canada seems to be the only viable scenario- though even that could change any moment.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

James018, don't you think your predictions are a bit far fetched? Cutting immigration wouldn't be that catastrophic to the country as you make it out to be. Sure, there will be some downward pressure on the property market but that's it.

It will go a long way in easing congestion and also impart a much needed breather for the govt to catch up on infrastructure. The roads and traffic and public transport, schools and hospitals in Melbourne are pathetic and comparable to third world. The city is crowded like hell- can't believe that it's the second most livable in the world. If this rate of over crowding goes on, Melbourne would be one among the most unliveable. Crime is worst and fringe elements roam the city. The locals and the permanent residents can't find work and they see that temporary workers from overseas take away their rightful jobs.
Sad state of the country we are at. Hope things turn out better


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

winterapril said:


> In the present scenario, Canada seems to be the only viable scenario- though even that could change any moment.


 Only viable option now is Coalition has to overhaul the migration planning level. Accepting 190k.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

*horizontalworld91*



James018 said:


> As I said before. The economic consequences of slashing migration planning level are many.
> 
> (1)If you are talking about how hard to migrate, its going to be absolutely hard. 189 visa is almost impossbile to nearly 80-85% Australian graduate immigrants and 95% for current Accounting graduate immigrants as cutoff could go as high as 80 to 95 points............As a result, several professional institutions catering Professional Year Program could end up closing their businesses..............
> 
> ...



I think I agree with the decline in the number of international students coming to Australia. If there's no PR pathway merits that the students get at the end of their studies, studying in Australia is a pretty bad idea and unattractive. Not to mention this is one of the biggest sectors in the Australian economy, it can be quite harmful.

Even though I am not an Australian, I feel worried about the coal-based economy model that coalitions and conservatives want to pursue. If you've ever been to developed Asian countries like Korea and Japan, the major customers of Australian coal, they are going through serious smog problems caused by coal burning and it's becoming the level that it can prevent people from going out in the open air and will become life-threatening quite soon. While some western countries take this as a joke or hoax, these countries are moving fast into renewable energy, not to repair the extremely hot summers and cold winters, but inevitably in order to save their lives in the next 2 ~ 3 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> As I said before. The economic consequences of slashing migration planning level are many.
> 
> (1)If you are talking about how hard to migrate, its going to be absolutely hard. 189 visa is almost impossbile to nearly 80-85% Australian graduate immigrants and 95% for current Accounting graduate immigrants as cutoff could go as high as 80 to 95 points............As a result, several professional institutions catering Professional Year Program could end up closing their businesses..............
> 
> ...


So if they give you an invite, then everything will turn around ?

Cheers


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

NB said:


> So if they give you an invite, then everything will turn around ?
> 
> Cheers


He's exaggerating but the sharp decline in the number of new international students is going to happen, foreign workers coming on TSS will decline simultaneously as there will be USA and Canada in the competition and they ensure a PR in the end. I just don't understand why would you come here without the PR merit.


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

horizontalworld91 said:


> He's exaggerating but the sharp decline in the number of new international students is going to happen, foreign workers coming on TSS will decline simultaneously as there will be USA and Canada in the competition and they ensure a PR in the end. I just don't understand why would you come here without the PR merit.


Australia is located closer to Asia (China, Vietnam, Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia) compared with the US / Canada, so less flight time . Moreover, top universities (UNSW, Uni Melb, ANU) are also located in Australia. One of the reasons students choose Australia over the US / Canada is the distance back to the home country. 

While there might be a decline in international students coming, it would not significantly affect the numbers of international students here. Increasingly, many students study in Australia and then decide to go home, where their Australian knowledge and ethics can be used to earn big $$$. 

In future, most overseas students studying in Australia might eventually go home, where there are better opportunities with fewer competitions, English knowledge and more $$$ to be earned back home. So PR is not always an incentive to choose to study in Australia because there might be better opportunities at home.


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

James018 said:


> As I said before. The economic consequences of slashing migration planning level are many.
> 
> (1)If you are talking about how hard to migrate, its going to be absolutely hard. 189 visa is almost impossbile to nearly 80-85% Australian graduate immigrants and 95% for current Accounting graduate immigrants as cutoff could go as high as 80 to 95 points............As a result, several professional institutions catering Professional Year Program could end up closing their businesses..............
> 
> ...


If you say there will be an economic crisis due to cuts, then please provide the source of your info (AFR, govt reports, the economist, etc.).

A simple explanation of the cut is that many Australians do not want immigrants anyway, as per this article ; 

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/22/world/australia/immigration.html

So it's natural that the govt would severely restrict immigration. And there's no relationship at all between immigration cuts and big economic crisis.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

*horizontalworld91*



mrbilly said:


> Australia is located closer to Asia (China, Vietnam, Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia) compared with the US / Canada, so less flight time . Moreover, top universities (UNSW, Uni Melb, ANU) are also located in Australia. One of the reasons students choose Australia over the US / Canada is the distance back to the home country.
> 
> While there might be a decline in international students coming, it would not significantly affect the numbers of international students here. Increasingly, many students study in Australia and then decide to go home, where their Australian knowledge and ethics can be used to earn big $$$.
> 
> In future, most overseas students studying in Australia might eventually go home, where there are better opportunities with fewer competitions, English knowledge and more $$$ to be earned back home. So PR is not always an incentive to choose to study in Australia because there might be better opportunities at home.


I don't agree. Most migration agents back in those countries sell immigration assistance as a package (not joking), such as `PR pathway package` or `Student Permanent Resettlement package.`

International students (literally 90% of them) sign up for these things like "package" that promises them a PR at the end of their journey, but at this rate of difficulty of obtaining PR, they can't use this trick anymore unless they want to lie/sell fake products.

I highly guarantee there will be a pretty significant decline in international students, except for the ones who have the visa to extend their stay in Australia. It will still be a popular destination for Working Holiday, but TSS workers won't come here that much since they will soon figure out obtaining PR is impossible in Australia.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

What can I say? Absolutely gutted this shambles of a government got back in. I was discussing with the opposition the investments they had planned for IT, for AI, for blockchain. The Coalition have zero plans. Nothing. Nothing to say on climate change, nothing to say on the investments required to keep Australia technically ahead. Nothing. Just the idea to put the effort and money behind a fossil fuel that the rest of the planet is actively, as number one priority, trying to not buy any more. That and a grinning imbecile whose entire campaign was to rubbish everyone else's ideas. And they voted him back in. You know, I'm starting to think that climate change might not be such a bad idea. Humans are so ignorant.

When I spoke to people about their political opinions those voting for LNP all said the same thing "Shorten will tax us more" even though they were the ones who would actually get more back. You can't do much about stupid.

As for migration. Expect the coalition to do something for the optics that actually screws you over. Might even be a cap and cease on 189/190 with a "new plan" for 2020 so they can report small queues. I would guess at massive reduction in ideas like immediate PR, with migrants being treated as second class citizens until, at some undetermined future date, they earn the right not to be treated like servants despite paying taxes and working hard.


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks James and other people for providing their perspective. I agree with you that there will be reduction in students coming for study to Australia. As a result this will certainly effect economy of Australia. I want to add on here that there are many other countries providing good education comparing to Australia. If today congestion is the reason for reducing or denying of invitation then why Government is not stopping students to come for study. In fact what I conceive is that they think everything in their benefit. And this will certainly back fire to them one day in many ways and this will be a issue in elections then. Since people who apply for invitation does not have any say in Australia, it’s very easy to target them and exploit and garner the votes. Politicians play such cards. Thanks again to all.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Kanwar37 said:


> Thanks James and other people for providing their perspective. I agree with you that there will be reduction in students coming for study to Australia. As a result this will certainly effect economy of Australia. I want to add on here that there are many other countries providing good education comparing to Australia. If today congestion is the reason for reducing or denying of invitation then why Government is not stopping students to come for study. In fact what I conceive is that they think everything in their benefit. And this will certainly back fire to them one day in many ways and this will be a issue in elections then. Since people who apply for invitation does not have any say in Australia, it’s very easy to target them and exploit and garner the votes. Politicians play such cards. Thanks again to all.


Dear Kamwar, from this election campaign/Federal Election we came to know that Australian voters were not worried about population in the cities. I see very rare or lesser than rare campaign about population control.


Has anyone saw population control campaign? I think it is more about immigration control.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

We can all talk until we're blue in the face but until the numbers come out and until the July, August, and September invites come out to define the patterns, we're just grasping at straws.

I'm not happy about 189 being cut in half, but that would obviously be better than no 189. Between the regional visa, new points table in November, and the Coalition (most likely) having majority, it's going to be an "interesting" year.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Marple1102 said:


> We can all talk until we're blue in the face but until the numbers come out and until the July, August, and September invites come out to define the patterns, we're just grasping at straws.
> 
> I'm not happy about 189 being cut in half, but that would obviously be better than no 189. Between the regional visa, new points table in November, and the Coalition (most likely) having majority, it's going to be an "interesting" year.


 I am wondering how they going to reduce such a massive backlogs by reducing more places intead of accepting 190k intake.

160k could be a myth only. Lets see..........


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

horizontalworld91 said:


> I don't agree. Most migration agents back in those countries sell immigration assistance as a package (not joking), such as `PR pathway package` or `Student Permanent Resettlement package.`
> 
> International students (literally 90% of them) sign up for these things like "package" that promises them a PR at the end of their journey, but at this rate of difficulty of obtaining PR, they can't use this trick anymore unless they want to lie/sell fake products.
> 
> I highly guarantee there will be a pretty significant decline in international students, except for the ones who have the visa to extend their stay in Australia. It will still be a popular destination for Working Holiday, but TSS workers won't come here that much since they will soon figure out obtaining PR is impossible in Australia.


Most of my friends from China, Vietnam, Singapore, Malaysia & Indonesia have decided to go back after TR or even after study, mentioning that obtaining PR is not among their reason to choose studying in Australia. Their first intention to come to Australia is to study and therefore many choose to study marketing, management, arts, architecture, etc., all of which are not on the SOL

There might be decline, but again with time the numbers would slowly recover. The only groups suffering because of this are the unscrupulous migration agents selling those "student permanent resident package" since they can't lie anymore.

Nevertheless, unscrupulous migration agents can continue to send "student permanent residents" by claiming that the cut is not huge. Or what happens is they might send students regional so as to obtain easier pathways for PR.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

James018 said:


> I am wondering how they going to reduce such a massive backlogs by reducing more places intead of accepting 190k intake.
> 
> 160k could be a myth only. Lets see..........


Logic clearly doesn't apply to most of the immigration decisions that the Liberals have teased over the past month. "Congestion in cities" is due to crap infrastructure.

I am a little disappointed though that I just went in to separate my 189 and 190 EOIs and SkillSelect is giving me a 500 server error when I try to submit my personal information.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

James018 said:


> Imagine what will happen if Pauline Hanson becomes immigration minister.


That's a real possibility. The world over, bigots, imbeciles, tyrants and despots without a shred of humanity are being elected as heads of states. And the stupid people are blindly following these CRIMINALS- thinking that these selfish, waste-of-space, good-for-nothing, wastes of political leaders would give them a better tomorrow. 
The main cause of the sorry state of affairs in the world right now is stupid masses who worship these lowlifes blindly without actually thinking about the fallibility of these stupid leaders
People are mad about their religion, gender, race and such stupid things when the REAL ISSUES are being glossed over by these unscrupulous politicians
Hope climate change hits hard and punish these idiots


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

winterapril said:


> That's a real possibility. The world over, bigots, imbeciles, tyrants and despots without a shred of humanity are being elected as heads of states. And the stupid people are blindly following these CRIMINALS- thinking that these selfish, waste-of-space, good-for-nothing, wastes of political leaders would give them a better tomorrow.
> The main cause of the sorry state of affairs in the world right now is stupid masses who worship these lowlifes blindly without actually thinking about the fallibility of these stupid leaders
> People are mad about their religion, gender, race and such stupid things when the REAL ISSUES are being glossed over by these unscrupulous politicians
> Hope climate change hits hard and punish these idiots


So true. I thought everyone would learn from what happened here in the US. Or with Brexit. But no. The world spins madly on.


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Agreed James thanks sir


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

*horizontalworld91*



winterapril said:


> That's a real possibility. The world over, bigots, imbeciles, tyrants and despots without a shred of humanity are being elected as heads of states. And the stupid people are blindly following these CRIMINALS- thinking that these selfish, waste-of-space, good-for-nothing, wastes of political leaders would give them a better tomorrow.
> The main cause of the sorry state of affairs in the world right now is stupid masses who worship these lowlifes blindly without actually thinking about the fallibility of these stupid leaders
> People are mad about their religion, gender, race and such stupid things when the REAL ISSUES are being glossed over by these unscrupulous politicians
> Hope climate change hits hard and punish these idiots


I don't think people here will be scorched to death no matter how hot it becomes in the next 10 ~ 15 years. But the coal-based energy will slowly lose the key customers such as Korea and Japan as they are moving very quickly into renewable energy, otherwise air quality will be too bad and potentially turn the cities into inhabitable. 

If you go to Japan and Korea now, you get national wide emergency notification messages on your phone quite frequently, warning not to go outside because of the fine dust and smog, unless you want to get cancer.


----------



## tmtu (May 2, 2019)

Hi,

Is there any chance for a Software Engineer 261313 with 75 points EOI 16/4/2018 to get ITA in the months from 8-10?

Regards,


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

tmtu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any chance for a Software Engineer 261313 with 75 points EOI 16/4/2018 to get ITA in the months from 8-10?
> 
> Regards,


Do you mean 16/4/2019?


----------



## tmtu (May 2, 2019)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Do you mean 16/4/2019?


Oh yes 16/04/2019. Thanks for correcting me. I expect ITA from Aug-Oct this year but I am not sure.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

tmtu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any chance for a Software Engineer 261313 with 75 points EOI 16/4/2018 to get ITA in the months from 8-10?
> 
> Regards,


Try for state based, In my opinion there is a chance that 75 pointers will get invited, however, I am expecting that queue will move very slow like 2-3 days only 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

horizontalworld91 said:


> I don't think people here will be scorched to death no matter how hot it becomes in the next 10 ~ 15 years. But the coal-based energy will slowly lose the key customers such as Korea and Japan as they are moving very quickly into renewable energy, otherwise air quality will be too bad and potentially turn the cities into inhabitable.
> 
> If you go to Japan and Korea now, you get national wide emergency notification messages on your phone quite frequently, warning not to go outside because of the fine dust and smog, unless you want to get cancer.


Climate change can precipitate anything- not just a few degrees rise in temp. The disaster would be unmitigated. Anyway, the drift is that people are easily led to the gallows by the rhetoric of unscrupulous politicians. The worst part is that they believe and worship these fakers. These people are the real cause of all trouble in the world- not these fake politicians.


----------



## tmtu (May 2, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Try for state based, In my opinion there is a chance that 75 pointers will get invited, however, I am expecting that queue will move very slow like 2-3 days only
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


In the previous years, from July the ITA number increased significantly. Hope this year is the same.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

tmtu said:


> In the previous years, from July the ITA number increased significantly. Hope this year is the same.


They won't increase this year as overall quota for 189 has been decreased by 25k. At max the invitations can be 1200 per month including pro rata and non. 
Realistically the invitations will be around 600 a month.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmtu (May 2, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> They won't increase this year as overall quota for 189 has been decreased by 25k. At max the invitations can be 1200 per month including pro rata and non.
> Realistically the invitations will be around 600 a month.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Given the fact that Apr-June invitations are usually low. Can we expect a higher number for Jul-Oct (~800-1k)?

Regards,


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

horizontalworld91 said:


> I don't think people here will be scorched to death no matter how hot it becomes in the next 10 ~ 15 years. But the coal-based energy will slowly lose the key customers such as Korea and Japan as they are moving very quickly into renewable energy, otherwise air quality will be too bad and potentially turn the cities into inhabitable.
> 
> If you go to Japan and Korea now, you get national wide emergency notification messages on your phone quite frequently, warning not to go outside because of the fine dust and smog, unless you want to get cancer.


Have a look at the satellite pictures of Australia. The areas inhabited at any level of success are little green patches on the edge of a giant desert. I don't think it's unrealistic to suggest that an increase of a few degrees will cause a significant loss of these fertile belts. There are already huge problems with water. The loss of wildlife in the country is a massive problem which will be accelerated by clearance due to a need for increased arable land after current areas are lost to desertification. 

Make no mistake, Australia will suffer terribly. But everyone gets to keep their gas guzzling cars, live with the aircon on all summer and the heating on all winter, and keep using their plastic bags (I'm looking at YOU NSW) and drinking their bubble tea in single-use plastic. It's bloody sad.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

horizontalworld91 said:


> I don't agree. Most migration agents back in those countries sell immigration assistance as a package (not joking), such as `PR pathway package` or `Student Permanent Resettlement package.`
> 
> International students (literally 90% of them) sign up for these things like "package" that promises them a PR at the end of their journey, but at this rate of difficulty of obtaining PR, they can't use this trick anymore unless they want to lie/sell fake products.
> 
> I highly guarantee there will be a pretty significant decline in international students, except for the ones who have the visa to extend their stay in Australia. It will still be a popular destination for Working Holiday, but TSS workers won't come here that much since they will soon figure out obtaining PR is impossible in Australia.


Majority of the international students I know went home. I do not know of a single person that took a "PR pathway package" and I studied here internationally for almost 10 years (from high school till uni) and lived in an international dorm.

A lot of people want to go home and be with their families, most international students come from fairly rich families and it is easy for them to get a job/more money at home. 

While I agree there may be a slight reduction of students coming to Australia I do not for a second believe that it will be a significant decrease. A lot of international students come here to study because the unis in their respective countries are not reputable or do not teach in English and they wish to learn in english.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> horizontalworld91 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't agree. Most migration agents back in those countries sell immigration assistance as a package (not joking), such as `PR pathway package` or `Student Permanent Resettlement package.`
> ...


 Time will tell ......... but I think, students would think many times before spending for their Australian unis. Large number of students, particularly from India will decrease over time as over 90 % students from their come with the aspiration to become PR. This will affect some exten to Chinese students as well. China is spending in their own unis so number of students flowing from their might reduce... lets see.....but anyway its not good as far as education industry is concerned.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Current visa processing for 189 NZ is over 15 months, which suggests a strong backlogs of over 5000 Nz applicants.......

189 independent also got strong backlogs as the processing period is 6 months. I think may be around 5000 or 6000.....

Next fy from July to June, at least 2500 NZ will apply in addition to the backlogs of 5000 NZ and around 4000 189 independent. Thus, 11000 to 12000 are carried forward to the next fy affecting the 18600 places allocated.....

I think something that Coalition government hiding as it doesnt look possible to allocate 18600 places while there are already so many backlogs.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

James018 said:


> Current visa processing for 189 NZ is over 15 months, which suggests a strong backlogs of over 5000 Nz applicants.......
> 
> 189 independent also got strong backlogs as the processing period is 6 months. I think may be around 5000 or 6000.....
> 
> ...


 But if they stick to the same places than I undoubtedly say expect between 400-600 invitations per month from July.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

James018 said:


> I am wondering how they going to reduce such a massive backlogs by reducing more places intead of accepting 190k intake.
> 
> 160k could be a myth only. Lets see..........


Bro as previously mentioned, the backlog can be easily cleared by not inviting at all. Then it won't take a lot to clear all the backlogs which we can already see has happened with 100 invite/month. Points going up is not an issue as it is based on supply and demand. 



James018 said:


> Time will tell ......... but I think, students would think many times before spending for their Australian unis. Large number of students, particularly from India will decrease over time as over 90 % students from their come with the aspiration to become PR. This will affect some exten to Chinese students as well. China is spending in their own unis so number of students flowing from their might reduce... lets see.....but anyway its not good as far as education industry is concerned.


Mate, I can understand you probably spent a lot of time here in Australia, invested a lot. So, did a lot of people. But hoping something dramatic bad will happen for not increasing the migration level and you not getting invite is not the way to go.

Life is a journey. Path doesn't always stay the way one plan most times. Take it as a surprise. Let life take you somewhere interesting. Just because Australia didn't happen, doesn't mean you can't do other countries. Maybe try for Canada. If you have no work experience, then maybe plan to study in Canada. Now is a good time to look at as semester usually starts late August-September. 

Canada is very welcoming and I am pretty sure you will be much happier with the liberal government there than the current conservative ones in Aus. 

I came to Australia, didn't work out. Then went to UK - which was probably the best thing that happened to me while studying. It changed me as a person, my view, my thinking. I met some great friends. But before that, my life was a mess, I didn't graduate and left Australia. I thought that will be the end of it, but no it got better in UK.

Then I came to Australia 2 years ago, did PY, CCL and now it seems I won't get PR. But I guess life has a different plan for me. 

So, don't give up, follow your dreams rather than complaining and worrying.


----------



## Kiraaa (Feb 25, 2018)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> They won't increase this year _*as overall quota for 189 has been decreased by 25k*_. At max the invitations can be 1200 per month including pro rata and non.
> Realistically the invitations will be around 600 a month.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk




Mate what do you mean by that?

What was the quota for this year/previous years, and what is it for the next year? (as far as my knowledge goes this year the qoata was the sum of the monthly invites, which should be 17k-20k.

Can you correct me if I am wrong bro? (or anyone for that matter)


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Nope, the total 189 invites for 2019-20 will be around 10000 not 18k !


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Kiraaa said:


> Mate what do you mean by that?
> 
> What was the quota for this year/previous years, and what is it for the next year? (as far as my knowledge goes this year the qoata was the sum of the monthly invites, which should be 17k-20k.
> 
> Can you correct me if I am wrong bro? (or anyone for that matter)


You are correct the figure is actually 18k, however, they figure last year was much higher but they invited around 23k people only. So, this figure is just a maximum limit and not real invites. Now if we consider they will invite all maximum numbers this year i.e. 18k then each round will be around 1200 but 25% cases have spouses which also consume an invite so we are left with 900. Subtract non pro rata from this, let's say 50 every round and we are left with 850. 
So realistically speaking it will be around 600-700 I think.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiraaa (Feb 25, 2018)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> You are correct the figure is actually 18k, however, they figure last year was much higher but they invited around 23k people only. So, this figure is just a maximum limit and not real invites. Now if we consider they will invite all maximum numbers this year i.e. 18k then each round will be around 1200 but 25% cases have spouses which also consume an invite so we are left with 900. Subtract non pro rata from this, let's say 50 every round and we are left with 850.
> So realistically speaking it will be around 600-700 I think.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


You are correct and I just learnt more about the diffrence between 'quota allocated' (which includes also the secondary applicants) VS 'the actual number of invites'.

But again, and as Iscah said, two factors may play: 1) the new regional system, which will push more people to apply for regional. 2) the partner-related points changes: will lessen the people who have a family and kids; that will make most of the allocated 18k+ go to pure applicants.

Again, nothing is for certain


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

How many of you are planning to move overseas permanently ( your home country or anywhere outside Australia) ?


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

James018 said:


> How many of you are planning to move overseas permanently ( your home country or anywhere outside Australia) ?


Can't go back to home country its in even greater trouble-and people and govt are so unbearable and cruel
Anyways, the home country is on a slippery slope so steep that it will fall head first into the great ditch soon
Now between a rock and a hard place


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

I was just going through May 2019 invitation round details (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds). 

For 2613, for the month of May'19, the latest date of effect is 10/02/2019 3:58 pm for 80 Points. But in the month of Apr'19, as per skilselect, date of effect is 12/03/2019 3:40 pm for 80 points.

Could it be because someone who got invited in Feb, let their EOI expire and got re-invited with the same DOE?

If thats the case, then its a real reason for people to worry because of these wasted invites.


----------



## tmtu (May 2, 2019)

youmesss said:


> I was just going through May 2019 invitation round details (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds).
> 
> For 2613, for the month of May'19, the latest date of effect is 10/02/2019 3:58 pm for 80 Points. But in the month of Apr'19, as per skilselect, date of effect is 12/03/2019 3:40 pm for 80 points.
> 
> ...


If in April the clear date is till 12/03/2019 then there is no way in May the clear date is 10/02/2019 I think.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

youmesss said:


> I was just going through May 2019 invitation round details (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds).
> 
> For 2613, for the month of May'19, the latest date of effect is 10/02/2019 3:58 pm for 80 Points. But in the month of Apr'19, as per skilselect, date of effect is 12/03/2019 3:40 pm for 80 points.
> 
> ...


Of course either that or a suspended and later resumed EOI is the reason. Labor, if elected, planned to "repair" SkillSelect, which might have meant doing something against wasted and fake EOIs. But now that the Coalition has won, the government won't do anything against this.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Department should have totally stopped inviting applicants rather than creating panic to the aspiring migrants. I hope they stop issuing invite as Australia is full now.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are doing well.

I have received a positive assessment from ACS today.
And now I want to submit EOI with 75 points ( Age 30, Study 15, AU Study 5, English 20, AU Job 5 )

I have the following inquiries. Please feel free the answer if you know anything regarding my Qs.

In my EOI, *Should I select 189 + 190 All states?*

In 190 Visa page ( Homeaffairs ), It is mentioned that we can actually work and study anywhere in Australia with that Visa. So, If I get invited to Queensland, I can actually live in NSW ( Sydney ) after the visa is granted?

Or Is it restricted that I need to live/work in certain State if I get invited from that State/

Thanks in advance for your information


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


Most members file separate EOIs for 189 and then one each for every state
If you still want to file only one, no problem in that also 

You have to live and work for the initial 2 years in the state that has sponsored you

There is a school of thought that this is only a moral obligation and not a legal one, but I don’t subscribe to that
Some applicants who did not honour their commitment, have started getting mails asking them why their PR should not be cancelled 

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

NB said:


> Most members file separate EOIs for 189 and then one each for every state
> If you still want to file only one, no problem in that also
> 
> You have to live and work for the initial 2 years in the state that has sponsored you
> ...


Thanks a lot. You have explained it really well.

However, I see a question which says, Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?

Should I answer "No" to that if my intention is living in Sydney?

A bit confused, Why would they ask such Qs in 189/190?
I thought they have a different regional visa (489) for that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Thanks a lot. You have explained it really well.
> 
> However, I see a question which says, Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?
> 
> ...


It just a statistical tool
No consequence of your answer
Give no to be safe 

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

NB said:


> Some applicants who did not honour their commitment, have started getting mails asking them why their PR should not be cancelled


Interesting. Who did this happen to, and which state? It always struck me as nonsensical, the idea of a "moral obligation". Just confuses things. Maybe they're looking to properly tighten it up. About time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Interesting. Who did this happen to, and which state? It always struck me as nonsensical, the idea of a "moral obligation". Just confuses things. Maybe they're looking to properly tighten it up. About time.


It was posted on the forum a few days back by a member who got that notice

Cheers


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

FFacs said:


> Interesting. Who did this happen to, and which state? It always struck me as nonsensical, the idea of a "moral obligation". Just confuses things. Maybe they're looking to properly tighten it up. About time.


If you go onto NSW's migration site, it even says that they won't give you a letter for release. You were sponsored by them for a reason, so the expectation is that you stay there.

It's actually the reason why I haven't put in a 190 for NSW. I prefer VIC, so I'm waiting to see if I can possibly get a 189 or a 190 invite from VIC in this next program year before I go with that option.


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 
Just a quick question about submitting an EOI. I received a positive skills assessment from CPA Australia. But in the Employment Assessment they did not consider my 4 years CA internship but the same 4 years was considered for my friend. So when creating my EOI, should I include these 4 years of internship under the employment section or not?
Thanks.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Marple1102 said:


> If you go onto NSW's migration site, it even says that they won't give you a letter for release. You were sponsored by them for a reason, so the expectation is that you stay there.
> 
> It's actually the reason why I haven't put in a 190 for NSW. I prefer VIC, so I'm waiting to see if I can possibly get a 189 or a 190 invite from VIC in this next program year before I go with that option.


Hi All

Any idea when did Victoria invited last for 261313 and cutoff for the same. 

With the below points (details in signature), should I expect invite from Victoria or target NSW instead as I don't see any hope now for 189.

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Interesting. Who did this happen to, and which state? It always struck me as nonsensical, the idea of a "moral obligation". Just confuses things. Maybe they're looking to properly tighten it up. About time.


I'm curious to see the letter too - it is consistent with this post by a MARA agent:

_"I know the topic of the obligation to live and work in the Sponsoring State for a subclass 190 visa is often discussed.

Many advise that this is just a "moral obligation" and not required. 

This is not the case. Some States are now actively pursuing non compliance and have successfully had sc190 visas cancelled for applicants not meeting their obligations of living and working in the sponsoring state, using cancellation provisions in the Migration Act.

Subdivision C - Visas based on incorrect information may be cancelled 

Raul T Senise

Registered Migration Agent

MARN 0636699" _

I know as of the third quarter 2018 ACT migration department officials shared they have begun notifying DHA of "obligation not met" status for folks sponsored by them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm curious to see the letter too - it is consistent with this post by a MARA agent:
> 
> _"I know the topic of the obligation to live and work in the Sponsoring State for a subclass 190 visa is often discussed.
> 
> ...


As another member put it aptly 
Better late then never

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mitsy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just a quick question about submitting an EOI. I received a positive skills assessment from CPA Australia. But in the Employment Assessment they did not consider my 4 years CA internship but the same 4 years was considered for my friend. So when creating my EOI, should I include these 4 years of internship under the employment section or not?
> Thanks.


Any idea why it was considered for your friend, but not you - e.g. you were missing some documents / they made a mistake with your friend. 

Probably worth checking with CPA Australia directly. 

I wouldn't include those 4 years until sure why there was a difference.


----------



## davidmunoz (May 8, 2018)

Hey guys, hope you all are having a good day. 

I wanted to know your opinion about my prospects, I'm a mechanical engineer with 70 points and my DOE is 06/09/18 

I turn 33 y.o. in february 2020 and I'm wondering if I could get an invitation for 189 before my birthday.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davidmunoz said:


> Hey guys, hope you all are having a good day.
> 
> I wanted to know your opinion about my prospects, I'm a mechanical engineer with 70 points and my DOE is 06/09/18
> 
> I turn 33 y.o. in february 2020 and I'm wondering if I could get an invitation for 189 before my birthday.


Wait for the July round and see how many they invite
That will give you some basic idea on things to come

Right now everybody is in a pitch dark room

Cheers


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi everyone

I just saw the Iscah's new message about the June update.

Could anyone explain to me about the last two statements that they have made about the application numbers and the processing time for 2019/20.

Thanks


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

razer said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just saw the Iscah's new message about the June update.
> 
> ...


It doesn't mean anything.
They just say that they will keep low invitations in June as we all know already. From July and onwards we still have no idea of their numbers other than it will be very very low compared to other years.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> razer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


 Invitations from July will be as low as 300 and as high as 500 only. 

There are 15 months backlogs of cases of 189 New Zealand strem and over 6 months of 189 point test. 

Thus, it is confirmed from DHA that invitations from July will not be higher than 500 every month.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

At this time whoever goes to regional will be locked under 491 category. This means one has to remain in there for more than 3 years and must meet full time taxable income up to 3 years to be eligible to apply for Permanent Residency.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Once you apply 491 or 191 you are not eligible for any other permanent visa except under very limited circumstances.


Policy is designed in a manner such that who breaks it will have their visa cancelled. I cant imagine how cruelly immigrants will be punished if they find hard to survive in regional and than move to cities.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

I’ll be curious to see what then occupations are for the regional visa. I can’t imagine they’re the same as what is on 189, so I’m not seeing how it actually relieves anything.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

At this trend, in 12 months time, net overseas migration will sharply decrease. Current figure is 271,700.


----------



## Max_P (Feb 18, 2019)

James018 said:


> Invitations from July will be as low as 300 and as high as 500 only.
> 
> There are 15 months backlogs of cases of 189 New Zealand strem and over 6 months of 189 point test.
> 
> Thus, it is confirmed from DHA that invitations from July will not be higher than 500 every month.


BH, you know nothing about the number of invitations as everyone else. DHA didn't say a word about the number of invitation in the next financial year. Stop making things up.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

A $6.7 billion Chinese mega mine coal project adjacent to the Adani venture in Queensland's Galilee Basin is in doubt after the company abandoned its bid for a mining lease.


Yes, I agree its too early to say, especially when coal industry losing their ground.


----------



## tmtu (May 2, 2019)

Max_P said:


> BH, you know nothing about the number of invitations as everyone else. DHA didn't say a word about the number of invitation in the next financial year. Stop making things up.


Agree with you. There is not information about that. Very hopeful for the invitation after July. Recent years data shows that they often invite higher number in July-Oct than other time of the year.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

tmtu said:


> Agree with you. There is not information about that. Very hopeful for the invitation after July. Recent years data shows that they often invite higher number in July-Oct than other time of the year.


But this is the first time that 189 has been cut down from 44k to 18k~ 40% of what it used to be. So its no rocket science to think that from this July onwards, a different pattern of invitation will emerge
Hoping for you and others to get through- but saying as not to get your hopes so high. Better for us all to increase points or go back home


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

*horizontalworld91*



winterapril said:


> But this is the first time that 189 has been cut down from 44k to 18k~ 40% of what it used to be. So its no rocket science to think that from this July onwards, a different pattern of invitation will emerge
> Hoping for you and others to get through- but saying as not to get your hopes so high. Better for us all to increase points or go back home


what's your current point and occupation?


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

New point system from November 2019 is going to be implemented. This is dead sure right? Because I am totally relying on new points. Currently I have 70 points and my ANZ code is 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer). Submitted my EOI on 10-Apr-2019

If new point systems implements, I will get 10 additional points for single and I will jump to 80 points and 5 more for experience as I will have 5 years of experience in November. So all in all my total points (if new point system is certain) will be 85 in November 2019. This makes me a good prospect of getting an invite even in fierce competition. 

Am i foreseeing everything right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> New point system from November 2019 is going to be implemented. This is dead sure right? Because I am totally relying on new points. Currently I have 70 points and my ANZ code is 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer). Submitted my EOI on 10-Apr-2019
> 
> If new point systems implements, I will get 10 additional points for single and I will jump to 80 points and 5 more for experience as I will have 5 years of experience in November. So all in all my total points (if new point system is certain) will be 85 in November 2019. This makes me a good prospect of getting an invite even in fierce competition.
> 
> Am i foreseeing everything right?


In politics nothing can be taken for granted

Wait to see who becomes the immigration and home affairs minister 

If their is no change in portfolio, then only you can assume that the policy will be implemented 

Cheers


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Flyinghigher said:


> New point system from November 2019 is going to be implemented. This is dead sure right? Because I am totally relying on new points. Currently I have 70 points and my ANZ code is 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer). Submitted my EOI on 10-Apr-2019
> 
> If new point systems implements, I will get 10 additional points for single and I will jump to 80 points and 5 more for experience as I will have 5 years of experience in November. So all in all my total points (if new point system is certain) will be 85 in November 2019. This makes me a good prospect of getting an invite even in fierce competition.
> 
> Am i foreseeing everything right?


You forget that everyone else will also get 10 points for being single or having skilled spouse. So the minimum score to be invited will also be increase similarly.

So there are no increased chances for you, except for that you get some more experience.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Whoever doing any course/degree in Mel/Syd/Perth should urgently consider moving to regional to complete their degree. There is no point wasting time. PR is not possible by hard work but with luck and good timings.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

James018 said:


> Whoever doing any course/degree in Mel/Syd/Perth should urgently consider moving to regional to complete their degree. There is no point wasting time. PR is not possible by hard work but with luck and good timings.


 If all 90% from these cities moved to regional, Mel/Syd or any other main city will free from congestion.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> Whoever doing any course/degree in Mel/Syd/Perth should urgently consider moving to regional to complete their degree. There is no point wasting time. PR is not possible by hard work but with luck and good timings.


Start a new thread and call it Immigration bashing club
I am sure the thread will be a hit in no time
Too many members are frustrated and will find a common platform to vent their ire

Maybe this thread can then be used for the purpose it was created ..that is giving members information about what’s happening in the June invitation round 

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

NB said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever doing any course/degree in Mel/Syd/Perth should urgently consider moving to regional to complete their degree. There is no point wasting time. PR is not possible by hard work but with luck and good timings.
> ...


 Doha said there will be 100 invitations in June mate.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

@NB, I was under the impression that the November points stream was a go, because it had passed in Parliament. Is that not the case or does legislation like this get easily reversed after an election?

I know you don’t have a crystal ball. 🙂 I thought this was something that had gone through Parliament and wasn’t just a platform, like the 160,000 cap.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marple1102 said:


> @NB, I was under the impression that the November points stream was a go, because it had passed in Parliament. Is that not the case or does legislation like this get easily reversed after an election?
> 
> I know you don’t have a crystal ball. 🙂 I thought this was something that had gone through Parliament and wasn’t just a platform, like the 160,000 cap.


I don’t think it has been passed in the parliament
Moreover I don’t even know whether it requires parliament approval or not

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

NB said:


> Marple1102 said:
> 
> 
> > @NB, I was under the impression that the November points stream was a go, because it had passed in Parliament. Is that not the case or does legislation like this get easily reversed after an election?
> ...


The new regional visa require parliament approval. It is a proposal only.


I hope this wont get through.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

There is still a strong presence of Greens/Independents in the Senate. Nothing is for sure, really.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

James018 said:


> There is still a strong presence of Greens and Independents in the Senate. Nothing is for sure, really.


Since Conservative government got majority which we never thought, they easily get this done in a parliament but not in the senate.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

It looks like the November points stream is an amendment to the Migration Act, so it seems to be a definite.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

This thread has turn toxic with unsubstantiated claims and bashing.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I think government is taking a hard line approach on immigrants. Just like they do stopping boats and forcing refugees in the detention centre.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Government just inviting 189 so they can still lure students to enroll. Technically 189 is dead and so Permanent Residency incentive.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

James018 said:


> Government just inviting 189 so they can still lure students to enroll. Technically 189 is dead and so Permanent Residency incentive.


It is dead until they give you invitation?


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

SAMYBOY said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > Government just inviting 189 so they can still lure students to enroll. Technically 189 is dead and so Permanent Residency incentive.
> ...


 it is dead until they give fair number of invitations who already spent all they have.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi Mate,
I know you are bitter and frustrated with the way things are. You have got every right to be, seeing as you have invested money, time and untold effort into this. I can understand the pain.

But there are still hopefuls among us desperate for an invite, and every time they come here expecting news on upcoming rounds, all they are getting is unsubstantiated info which saps the spirit of these people. If you have got info which is based on solid facts and figures, you are welcome to pitch in even if it's extremely negative


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

winterapril said:


> Hi Mate,
> I know you are bitter and frustrated with the way things are. You have got every right to be, seeing as you have invested money, time and untold effort into this. I can understand the pain.
> 
> But there are still hopefuls among us desperate for an invite, and every time they come here expecting news on upcoming rounds, all they are getting is unsubstantiated info which saps the spirit of these people. If you have got info which is based on solid facts and figures, you are welcome to pitch in even if it's extremely negative


To be fair it's difficult to find what to talk about in a thread concerning invites in June 2019. There's nothing to suggest it will be anything than 100. So not really much to talk about there. 

I know James' posts can be melodramatic, but I think its important that people understand that there is a shift in migration to Australia. Thanks to an intersection of a government blowing the migration dog-whistle, a massive ramp-up in demand - especially around IT from India and neighbouring countries - and issues with the design of the system PR migration is effectively shut for many people for whom it was open just 24 months back. 

It's heartbreaking to see people pouring money into ACS, PTE, NAATI, etc. just to sit in a queue for two years, then get kicked out.


----------



## Anj321 (May 25, 2019)

Hello. 
I am an accountant with masters and I already have 80 points for 189 skilled independent visa. And i apply for NSW 190 and have 85 points for it. last EOI effected date is April 2019. Is there any possibility to get invitation before November.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Anj321 said:


> Hello.
> I am an accountant with masters and I already have 80 points for 189 skilled independent visa. And i apply for NSW 190 and have 85 points for it. last EOI effected date is April 2019. Is there any possibility to get invitation before November.


 There are few 80 pointers Accountants coming out, which makes me think why some culprits lodge fake eois on 85 points? There are between 60-90 on 85 points every month realistically.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

James018 said:


> Anj321 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...


 And skillselect people are not doing even 1% to fix it.


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

Anj321 said:


> Hello.
> I am an accountant with masters and I already have 80 points for 189 skilled independent visa. And i apply for NSW 190 and have 85 points for it. last EOI effected date is April 2019. Is there any possibility to get invitation before November.


Not a chance, with 80 pointers 189 last invited in August 2018.
For accountants, you need at least 85 points in 189


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

mrbilly said:


> Anj321 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...


80 points have a chance if you are single & will be invited very soon if department of home affairs clean the system bug. There are not many 85 pointers to be honest but there are too many fake 85 eois in the skillselect poll & immigration department is not doing 1% to fix the system bug. This is followed by culprits lodging advance eois on 80 & 85 to get express invitations.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

*100 invites for June too- those who are behind the news*

Skill Select June 2019 update and numbers into 2019/2020
Skill Select 189 invitation numbers
——————————————–

We have confirmed with DHA that the June 2019 skill select round will again have 100 invites for the 189 and 10 invite for the 489 (family) visa.

That the backlog of undecided 189 applicants was in excess of 15,000 as at April 2019

And that 189 processing times will not increase into 2019/20

DHA update

“.. As we have held a steady high rate of Skilled Independent (subclass 189) invitations in the first three quarters of the 2018-19 Migration Program year we now have a solid pipeline to take us through to the end of this program year and enter into the 2019-20 program year.
Furthermore, the 2019-20 Migration Program planned ceilings have been announced with the Skilled Independent category reduced to 18,652 places, which includes the subclass 189 New Zealand stream and the points tested stream.

We will now reduce our skilled independent invitation rounds for the remaining last quarter of 2018-19 program year to 100 invitations per month for the Independent Skilled stream and continue with 10 invitations per month for the Skilled-Regional Provisional (subclass 489) Family
Sponsored stream. This will keep us with a good pipeline of applications and the ability to keep inviting each month in 2019-20, and support applicants by not increasing processing times..”


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Hey experts,

Not too sure how this works. I am getting 5 extra points for my experience in 4 days. Do i need to get my skills assessed again or does it automatically get updated in my EOI? I am a quantity surveyor on 75 points at the moment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cnflwy said:


> Hey experts,
> 
> Not too sure how this works. I am getting 5 extra points for my experience in 4 days. Do i need to get my skills assessed again or does it automatically get updated in my EOI? I am a quantity surveyor on 75 points at the moment.


If you have left the TO DATE blank in the EOI and marked it as relevant, then the system will automatically give you the 5 points as soon as you become eligible 

Whether you will need reassessment or not will depend on the rules of the agency which did the skills assessment 

No idea about quantity surveyor but I am sure other members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

What does "Points w/o SS" mean ?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> What does "Points w/o SS" mean ?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Without state sponsorship point
If you get state sponsorship, 5 points are added to your score

Cheers


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

NB said:


> If you have left the TO DATE blank in the EOI and marked it as relevant, then the system will automatically give you the 5 points as soon as you become eligible
> 
> Whether you will need reassessment or not will depend on the rules of the agency which did the skills assessment
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for your prompt response. I just checked what my migration lawyer did and found out that he made a mistake in my EOI.. He put a random date to it which was last year.. 

I will need to contact him to alter this. However, if I have one EOI lodge by him.. and I don't want to continue paying for his services, can I lodge an EOI by myself?

Thanks again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cnflwy said:


> Thanks NB for your prompt response. I just checked what my migration lawyer did and found out that he made a mistake in my EOI.. He put a random date to it which was last year..
> 
> I will need to contact him to alter this. However, if I have one EOI lodge by him.. and I don't want to continue paying for his services, can I lodge an EOI by myself?
> 
> Thanks again.


You can lodge an independent EOI also, provided you have all the skills assessment etc with you

But to be fair, you should settle his dues for the services he has provided till date

Cheers


----------



## JaRules (May 27, 2019)

I have 75 Points in 263312 Telecom Networks Engineer (EOI Date: 29/04/2019). Is there any hope for an invitation?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

EXPLANATION AND IMPACT OF NEW MIGRATION LEVEL ANNOUNCED FOR 2019-2020 AND THE IMPACT OF NEW POINTS SYSTEM FROM NOV 2019


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2270167683048613&id=976210905777637&ref=bookmarks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

Based on the current trend any chance of invite this year on 70 points for non-pro rata? My EOI was in December last year! Just when they stopped taking 70.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Amy95 said:


> Based on the current trend any chance of invite this year on 70 points for non-pro rata? My EOI was in December last year! Just when they stopped taking 70.


Hi Amy95, what is your ANZSCO code?
According to current trend, I don't see 70 points being invited anytime soon. If possible, increase the points.


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

It’s 233311 - non pro rata.
Problem is i will lose (technically) points in November for not being single. So after that even if I increase my points by 10, I will be at the same state as now. 
I have EOI 2 days after the last 70 cut off in December.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Amy95 said:


> Based on the current trend any chance of invite this year on 70 points for non-pro rata? My EOI was in December last year! Just when they stopped taking 70.


70 points have no chance. Even 75 pointers will start missing out soon. And if you are married and if your spouse is not skilled, you will lose points also.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Did everyone see this? https://www.smh.com.au/federal-elec...-to-receive-new-migrants-20190529-p51sct.html

The Coalition halved the number of 189 spaces for...wait for it...occupations like Chinese-speaking scuba instructors.


----------



## Yousef (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a question regarding a master of Information technology management from an Australian university in Dubai. I may start this master soon and I have a question related to claiming the master degree points back when I get this degree. Can I claim the master degree points first with ACS ( they said btw it is a full 2 years master degree)? Can they consider it as a master degree from an Australian Institute ( they said also that they will give me the certificate accredited from the University of Wollongong in Australia?

Finally, if I get this master degree, how many points can I get from a master degree in education from an Australian university?


Note: I have 6 years positive assessment from ACS for 263111 with a bachelor degree recognized


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Will there be any invitation round today as it is holiday in australia on 8,9,10 june?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avilashparida90 said:


> Will there be any invitation round today as it is holiday in australia on 8,9,10 june?


11 June is not a holiday so I don’t think it will be preponed.

Cheers


----------



## jawwadpatel89 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello Guys,

I lodge my eoi as software developer with 80 points. Any chance in this round?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jawwadpatel89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I lodge my eoi as software developer with 80 points. Any chance in this round?


Give your date of effect 

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

jawwadpatel89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I lodge my eoi as software developer with 80 points. Any chance in this round?


My guess is, July 11.

Your points breakdown ?


----------



## kanavkalra85 (Nov 8, 2016)

*kanavkalra85*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI Initially On: 22/08/2018 with 70 pts (subclass 189) and 75 pts (subclass 190).

Recently, I have updated EOI On: 12/05/2019 with 80 pts (subclass 189) and 85 pts (subclass 190).

What are the chances of getting an invite in this round?

*ANZSCO: 261313 * -- *Age:* 30, *PTE:* 20, *Edu:* 15, *Exp:* 10, *Partner Skills:* 5


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI Initially On: 22/08/2018 with 70 pts (subclass 189) and 75 pts (subclass 190).
> 
> ...


Most probably, July 11.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

kanavkalra85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI Initially On: 22/08/2018 with 70 pts (subclass 189) and 75 pts (subclass 190).
> 
> ...


Since June 11th invitation round is expected to generate only 100 invitations, so you should get an invite on July 11th when new year of invitation rounds would kick-off.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi expert !

I have questions. Can we lodge as many eois in the skillselect system? as waiting time is increasing, I am planning to lodge as many eois as possible in the skillselect system. I am also going to appear my PTE exam so will get extra 20 points. Can I lodge my eois claiming 20 PTE points before I passed the Pte exam? I heard from my friends that their agents are advising to claim points before, so they can get invited quickly.

Is it possible ? please explain. 

Thanks 
Saya


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Sayas said:


> Hi expert !
> 
> I have questions. Can we lodge as many eois in the skillselect system? as waiting time is increasing, I am planning to lodge as many eois as possible in the skillselect system. I am also going to appear my PTE exam so will get extra 20 points. Can I lodge my eois claiming 20 PTE points before I passed the Pte exam? I heard from my friends that their agents are advising to claim points before, so they can get invited quickly.
> 
> ...


The EoI among other things has the PTE/IELTs date , scores and the registration number. Can you guess these numbers before taking the test ? And if you were to edit these figures after taking the test. Will the DOE ( Date of Effect) not change ?


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

You shouldn't do this because it become incorrect information. 



Sayas said:


> Hi expert !
> 
> I have questions. Can we lodge as many eois in the skillselect system? as waiting time is increasing, I am planning to lodge as many eois as possible in the skillselect system. I am also going to appear my PTE exam so will get extra 20 points. Can I lodge my eois claiming 20 PTE points before I passed the Pte exam? I heard from my friends that their agents are advising to claim points before, so they can get invited quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Sayas said:


> Hi expert !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think is nothing wrong in it by law. It is just unethical. I wouldn't recommend doing it, however, it is up to you to decide.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sayas said:


> Hi expert !
> 
> I have questions. Can we lodge as many eois in the skillselect system? as waiting time is increasing, I am planning to lodge as many eois as possible in the skillselect system. I am also going to appear my PTE exam so will get extra 20 points. Can I lodge my eois claiming 20 PTE points before I passed the Pte exam? I heard from my friends that their agents are advising to claim points before, so they can get invited quickly.
> 
> ...


You can do that and get invited quickly and also get your application rejected faster then that.
You will not only lose your application fees, but may also be banned from applying for upto 3 years 

Cheers


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Sayas said:


> Hi expert !
> 
> I have questions. Can we lodge as many eois in the skillselect system? as waiting time is increasing, I am planning to lodge as many eois as possible in the skillselect system. I am also going to appear my PTE exam so will get extra 20 points. Can I lodge my eois claiming 20 PTE points before I passed the Pte exam? I heard from my friends that their agents are advising to claim points before, so they can get invited quickly.
> 
> ...


This shows from your first post how unethical you are. Anyway, I don't know how you can claim 20 points without exam reference numbers...!


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Wow. Putting in many EOIs in the system is unethical, it shows that you don’t care about others who have been waiting for an invite the right way, and it shows that you don’t actually care about getting a visa because as NB said, you will almost certainly be banned.

Also, if MARA agents are really suggesting this, a) they don’t know what they’re talking about because you have to fill in the number that comes with your exam results and b) they could lose their license if they were caught.

I’m shocked that you would even think it was ok to ask this question.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Marple1102 said:


> Wow. Putting in many EOIs in the system is unethical, it shows that you don’t care about others who have been waiting for an invite the right way, and it shows that you don’t actually care about getting a visa because as NB said, you will almost certainly be banned.
> 
> Also, if MARA agents are really suggesting this, a) they don’t knows what they’re talking about because you have to fill in the number that comes with your exam results and b) they could lose their license if they were caught.
> 
> I’m shocked that you would even think it was ok to ask this question.


If the DOE does not change after filling the "actual numbers " for say 20 score in English , I am sure some of MARA agents must be exploiting this loop hole.


----------



## shanak (Jun 9, 2019)

EOI 189/190: 75 Points/80 points under Other Engineers Professional( 2339).
DOE: 21-March-2019
ITA: when can I expect an invitation?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

shanak said:


> EOI 189/190: 75 Points/80 points under Other Engineers Professional( 2339).
> DOE: 21-March-2019
> ITA: when can I expect an invitation?


For 189, most likely never. Try 190.


----------



## shanak (Jun 9, 2019)

I have applied for 190 as well. How soon can I expect the invitation to 190?


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Can someone tell me how to update new address on SkillSelect,
I dont want to update my application and move on bottom of the list as my application is almost 4 months old now

189-75
190-80
Electrical Engineer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redpill said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can someone tell me how to update new address on SkillSelect,
> I dont want to update my application and move on bottom of the list as my application is almost 4 months old now
> 
> ...


You can safely make any change in the EOI that doesn’t result in change of points
Your place in the queue will remain the same

You lose seniority only when the points change

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

NB said:


> redpill said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


I could be wrong , don't recollect skillSelect having the address of the applicant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanak said:


> I have applied for 190 as well. How soon can I expect the invitation to 190?


No one can predict a SS

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Marple1102 said:


> Wow. Putting in many EOIs in the system is unethical, it shows that you don’t care about others who have been waiting for an invite the right way, and it shows that you don’t actually care about getting a visa because as NB said, you will almost certainly be banned.
> 
> Also, if MARA agents are really suggesting this, a) they don’t know what they’re talking about because you have to fill in the number that comes with your exam results and b) they could lose their license if they were caught.
> 
> I’m shocked that you would even think it was ok to ask this question.


 Yes, I heard from friends that their agent Aussizz Group is doing this, especially this year. Dont know how this works. If this is illegal, nobody could have done it.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

If we claim points beforehand, what could be the consequences? I am accountant and need to get at least 80 points and not gaining points after Nov as my spouse occupation cant be assessed.

Is it worth doing PTE exam ? Can anyone suggest me please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sayas said:


> If we claim points beforehand, what could be the consequences? I am accountant and need to get at least 80 points and not gaining points after Nov as my spouse occupation cant be assessed.
> 
> Is it worth doing PTE exam ? Can anyone suggest me please?


Nothing much
Your application will be rejected, your fees will be forfeited and you will possibly have a ban from reapplying for upto 3 years

Go ahead and claim points in advance
It will be a lesson well learnt and the department will earn some easy money in fees

Cheers


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

But few of my friends told me they got through NB. Not sure what should I do. I would better consult with Aussizz group.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sayas said:


> But few of my friends told me they got through NB. Not sure what should I do. I would better consult with Aussizz group.


Sure
In fact as I said ..don’t hesitate..just go ahead and claim 

Members like you need to learn a lesson the hard way

Cheers


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

80 pts with 239114
EOI 15 March 2019

the wait seems to get longer and longer !!


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

Sayas said:


> Yes, I heard from friends that their agent Aussizz Group is doing this, especially this year. Dont know how this works. If this is illegal, nobody could have done it.


While submitting multiple EOIs are legal, it is very unethical to be done, especially if agents recommend doing such a selfish thing (very inconsiderate, selfish & unethical for those agents to recommend such a horrible thing, especially when submitting multiple EOIs meant taking away potential invitations from hopefuls and give you no advantage over others at all).


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Sayas said:


> But few of my friends told me they got through NB. Not sure what should I do. I would better consult with Aussizz group.


How much points will you have with PTE 79+ and what is your occupation code?

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

Sayas said:


> If we claim points beforehand, what could be the consequences? I am accountant and need to get at least 80 points and not gaining points after Nov as my spouse occupation cant be assessed.
> 
> Is it worth doing PTE exam ? Can anyone suggest me please?


Yes it is worth doing PTE exam to get 20 points, but claiming points before getting the PTE result is a poor choice. Instead, why not get all PTE above 79 first and then claim the 20 points after you get PTE result?? Just be a bit patient and if you haven't got all 79+, simply repeat the test. I know of one member of the forum repeating PTE test for nearly 21 times before passing the exam. 

If you are an accountant (221111), you need at least 85 to get 189 invitations. Last 80 point was invited in August 2018, so if you cannot increase your points to 85, you can forget the PR due to the huge accountant backlog. 

Consequences of claiming beforehand is simply rejection and ban of applying for PR. I've seen a member get rejected only because that members claimed a skills assessment 2 days DOE in advance of the actual skills assessment date.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

mrbilly said:


> While submitting multiple EOIs are legal, it is very unethical to be done, especially if agents recommend doing such a selfish thing (very inconsiderate, selfish & unethical for those agents to recommend such a horrible thing, especially when submitting multiple EOIs meant taking away potential invitations from hopefuls and give you no advantage over others at all).


maybe this is why, even with 80 pts, i am unable to get an invite !


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

mrbilly said:


> Sayas said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I heard from friends that their agent Aussizz Group is doing this, especially this year. Dont know how this works. If this is illegal, nobody could have done it.
> ...


 I dont understand. Many of my friends already got their PR claiming points beforehand from Aussiz group. So do you thing it is illegal? Please justify.

Thanks 

Sayas


----------



## SL_EXPAT (Mar 25, 2019)

NB said:


> Nothing much
> Your application will be rejected, your fees will be forfeited and you will possibly have a ban from reapplying for upto 3 years
> 
> Go ahead and claim points in advance
> ...



What if you can still prove your points at the time of invite. ?


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Dear All,
A quick question; the end date of my current job in my EOI is left Open since I am still working with them. However, Today will be my last day in the company as I am moving to another company.
Now I want to update my EOI and mention the end date of the current job and add a start date for the new one, now I am worried that this will affect my (EOI effective date). or NOT?
bearing in mind that the total points claimed will not be affected by this whole process "points will remain the same".

Any advise in this regard will be highlighy appriciated.

Thank you in advance
HN


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

Sayas said:


> I dont understand. Many of my friends already got their PR claiming points beforehand from Aussiz group. So do you thing it is illegal? Please justify.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sayas


Like I said, submitting multiple EOIs on the same occupation group & same DOE is completely legal, but very unethical & shows a very selfish attitude because it does not bring any benefits at all and only serve 

Maybe what your friends refer to is to submit EOIs in 189 & 190 or in accounting & audit, which is completely fine since they are in different job group. *But having multiple 189 EOIs with the SAME DOE & SAME job code group (221111 & 221112 for example) is simply wasting EOIs, selfish and unethical as well.*

Maybe I suggest you submit EOIs in 189 & 190 for 221111 ONLY (which is ethical & completely fine, many people have done it).


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

SL_EXPAT said:


> What if you can still prove your points at the time of invite. ?


The principle is : Do not claim points before you get them. If you haven't got the PTE result, do not claim the points.

Even if you can prove the points, DoHA can refuse your application based on the discrepancy between the DOE and the date of PTE. Better be safe then sorry. Have a bit of patience and only claim points after you have supporting docs


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HaniNoaimi said:


> Dear All,
> A quick question; the end date of my current job in my EOI is left Open since I am still working with them. However, Today will be my last day in the company as I am moving to another company.
> Now I want to update my EOI and mention the end date of the current job and add a start date for the new one, now I am worried that this will affect my (EOI effective date). or NOT?
> bearing in mind that the total points claimed will not be affected by this whole process "points will remain the same".
> ...


As long as your points do not change, your date of effect will not change

So go ahead and close this entry and start a new entry without any fear

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi NB,

My ACS got expired on 23rd May 2019 and on the same day my points got increased from 65 to 75. So, shall I go ahead and submit the EOI with expired ACS? I have already applied for reassessment on 25th May 2019, awaiting for the result. Please suggest is it advisable?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SL_EXPAT (Mar 25, 2019)

mrbilly said:


> The principle is : Do not claim points before you get them. If you haven't got the PTE result, do not claim the points.
> 
> Even if you can prove the points, DoHA can refuse your application based on the discrepancy between the DOE and the date of PTE. Better be safe then sorry. Have a bit of patience and only claim points after you have supporting docs


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

What time the round start today?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

VIVI-L said:


> What time the round start today?


Should be 12:00 AM Sydney local time


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi expert,

Is it worth doing PTE exams? Accountant needed 85, someone just told in the group. 

Is 80 really not enough. Even if I get 80, can I get invited before Nov?

Thanks
Saya


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Sayas said:


> mrbilly said:
> 
> 
> > Sayas said:
> ...


It is strange that your friends are saying this. If you check the Aussiz website it clearly says you should have your English test results and skills assessment results before submitting an EOI. You should do your own research. Google is just a click away.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.au...ly-asked-questions-for-expression-of-interest


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sayas said:


> Hi expert,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if with 80 you wouldn't be getting an 189 subclass invite anytime soon (at least not in next fy); having PTE79+ increases your chances of getting 190 subclass invite. 
Without PTE79, forget about getting an invite from Victoria/NSW. 
So yes, it's worth it!
Also try for PY and/or Naati if that's an option.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

round in 1 hr more...just 100 invites...fingers crossed !


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

If the score is not 85+ there is no chance of an invite in this round for those in the pro-rata occupation list with ( assuming 100 invites this round )


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

still hoping !!!


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

And its a wooden spoon ...


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

you got invite?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

bilbafta said:


> still hoping !!!


Did you receive an invite ?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Nope , I did not.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

OP2 said:


> Nope , I did not.


neither did i  july 11 it is then


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

bilbafta said:


> neither did i  july 11 it is then


What was ur total points for 189 and anz ?


ANZ- 261313
DOE- 03/09/2018
189- 70 points
190- 75 points

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

How do we know that the June round has happened?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

VIVI-L said:


> How do we know that the June round has happened?


 The round happens every 11th 12:00 Am local time.
Did anybody here get an invite ?


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

The queens birthday celebration may affect the time.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

The Invitation round has happened, one of my friends on a What's App group has received an Invite.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

I never understood the logic behind sending out 9000 invites in 2 months (close to 40% of the annual quota in 2 months ) and compensating this by squeezing the number of invites to 300 ( measly 1.3 % of total invites ) in the last 3 months of the year. 
The quota for the 189 invites is already know at the beginning of the year , some degree of uniformity throughout the year will help. #EndofmyRant 🙂


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

A friend of mine with 85 points (anzsco 261313), still has not received any invitation. So I guess invitation round has not occurred yet.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

OP2 said:


> I never understood the logic behind sending out 9000 invites in 2 months (close to 40% of the annual quota in 2 months ) and compensating this by squeezing the number of invites to 300 ( measly 1.3 % of total invites ) in the last 3 months of the year.
> The quota for the 189 invites is already know at the beginning of the year , some degree of uniformity throughout the year will help. #EndofmyRant 🙂




The way department works is they have to reach the number of visas against each category set at the start of the year. As the approval process stretches over 6 months period the number of invites sent out at the start is higher. When they have a healthy pipeline of applications then the number of invites send out is reduced in my view. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Not even a single group member has reported invite. This is weird.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Has any Accountant got invited on 80 points?


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Anyone in a non-pro rata occupation with 80 points received an invite?:/


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

June 11 EOI invitation round result,another 100:
Auditor,90 points,DOE 2019/5/28,
ICT BA,85 points,DOE 2019/5/10,
Chemical Engineer,85 points,DOE 2019/5/9

Look forward to new FY,next round expected to be issued on July 11


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

OP2 said:


> If the DOE does not change after filling the "actual numbers " for say 20 score in English , I am sure some of MARA agents must be exploiting this loop hole.


It would be dumb of them to. What if multiple clients get invites and then they don't have the paperwork to prove their claims? It's very easy to point back to them.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

perception30 said:


> A friend of mine with 85 points (anzsco 261313), still has not received any invitation. So I guess invitation round has not occurred yet.


With 100 invitations it is still not guaranteed that all 85 pointers get invited. You can see how close it was in the last two rounds.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

OP2 said:


> I never understood the logic behind sending out 9000 invites in 2 months (close to 40% of the annual quota in 2 months ) and compensating this by squeezing the number of invites to 300 ( measly 1.3 % of total invites ) in the last 3 months of the year.
> The quota for the 189 invites is already know at the beginning of the year , some degree of uniformity throughout the year will help. #EndofmyRant 🙂


I think the reason was to create a lot of wasted invitations before they were able to formally lower the quota. They might not do that in the next year, i.e steadily stay on a high minimum point (80+) intake instead


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

I am not a expert here but I can feel you guys being treated as cashcows by government.

For me getting 80 is a milestone but even 80 is not enough for Accountant.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

What a shame !!!


----------



## Biju Sreekumar (Jun 11, 2019)

I am new to this forum. Kindly let me know how to know the details of invitation for June. If i am selected in today's round, when can i expect to know about the same in SkillSelect.

My points 85 (189)
Code - 261112

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Biju Sreekumar said:


> I am new to this forum. Kindly let me know how to know the details of invitation for June. If i am selected in today's round, when can i expect to know about the same in SkillSelect.
> 
> My points 85 (189)
> Code - 261112
> ...


The round for June is already done 
You receive an email within a few minutes of the round with a maximum of 15 minutes
Your Skillselect will also change to invited immediately 

Cheers


----------



## Biju Sreekumar (Jun 11, 2019)

NB said:


> The round for June is already done
> You receive an email within a few minutes of the round with a maximum of 15 minutes
> Your Skillselect will also change to invited immediately
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

NB said:


> Biju Sreekumar said:
> 
> 
> > I am new to this forum. Kindly let me know how to know the details of invitation for June. If i am selected in today's round, when can i expect to know about the same in SkillSelect.
> ...


Hello NB, I hope you are doing well.
I have changed my job and need to change the end date from “present” to June 10 in the EOI but worried it will change my date of effect as well! Or it will not ?
Please note that the above change will not affect my total claimed points whatsoever! 

Appreciate your kind advise.

Best regards
HN


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

HaniNoaimi said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Biju Sreekumar said:
> ...


Hi NB Please ignore this question as I’ve just noticed your response in to my previous post.
Cheers


----------



## Shwethareddy (Jun 15, 2019)

*Bank statements and superannuation*

Hi ...my PR file got opened on May 27th and CO has requested for bank statements and EPF contributions for employees 1.My employer has paid cash in hand and given payslips and group certificate...so me employer has given a letter starting that he paid by cash and he mentioned that he provided payslips ...2. for superannuation, my employer paid my super but he accidentally select the member contributions instead of SG...so now he provided a letter for that and a bank transaction (BPAY report ) Does anybody face this kind of problem ??? Suggestions plz


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shwethareddy said:


> Hi ...my PR file got opened on May 27th and CO has requested for bank statements and EPF contributions for employees 1.My employer has paid cash in hand and given payslips and group certificate...so me employer has given a letter starting that he paid by cash and he mentioned that he provided payslips ...2. for superannuation, my employer paid my super but he accidentally select the member contributions instead of SG...so now he provided a letter for that and a bank transaction (BPAY report ) Does anybody face this kind of problem ??? Suggestions plz


The experience is in which country ?

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Can anybody share the link for 189 EOI Invitations for July 2019 thread


----------



## Shwethareddy (Jun 15, 2019)

From Australia


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Any hope for 75 pointers in 189

Always 2 months behind. 
I started my journey when my score was 55 in 2016 - then 60 in 2017, then secured 65 in 2018 (experience), then finally PTE and able to get 75 in May 2018 . But seems they plan always ahead of me to keep me digging.....


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

ANAIN said:


> Any hope for 75 pointers in 189
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is 100% exactly my situation.


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

*Iscah predictions disappointing for Electronics Engineers with 80 points*

Iscah believes electronics engineers with 80 points will only get invited in Feb 2020 which is extremely disheartening.


----------



## Kiraaa (Feb 25, 2018)

ANAIN said:


> Any hope for 75 pointers in 189
> 
> Always 2 months behind.
> I started my journey when my score was 55 in 2016 - then 60 in 2017, then secured 65 in 2018 (experience), then finally PTE and able to get 75 in May 2018 . But seems they plan always ahead of me to keep me digging.....



Hey mate, can get invite for Victoria without PHD?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kiraaa said:


> Hey mate, can get invite for Victoria without PHD?


You have to create an EOI in Skillselect and wait patiently for a pre invite 

You cannot apply directly to live invic website 

Cheers


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Keep in mind that ISCAH’s predictions will change once they see what happens with the new program year and with the November points table.


----------



## Kiraaa (Feb 25, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to create an EOI in Skillselect and wait patiently for a pre invite
> 
> You cannot apply directly to live invic website
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply; I understand the procedure, but had some doubts about the requirements: *people like me with 70 points, no experience, no phd, never lived in Victoria, still stand a chance?*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kiraaa said:


> Thanks for your reply; I understand the procedure, but had some doubts about the requirements: *people like me with 70 points, no experience, no phd, never lived in Victoria, still stand a chance?*


No one can predict state sponsorship 

If you have completed the process, you lose nothing in trying

Cheers


----------



## Kiraaa (Feb 25, 2018)

NB said:


> No one can predict state sponsorship
> 
> If you have completed the process, you lose nothing in trying
> 
> Cheers


*Has anyone got invite with same circumstances?
*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kiraaa said:


> *Has anyone got invite with same circumstances?
> *


That official data is never released by the states
Whom and why and when they invited is totally shrouded in mystery 

Cheers


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Experts,
One query regarding the future of invites.
I understand there will be different views, bit I want to hear and consolidate before I make up my mind to stop continuing to dream about Australia.

My ANZESCO: 261313-S/W 
pts : 70-189, 75- 190
On oct20-2019: will get 5 points for experience so 75 for 189 and 80for 190.

Query: 
By nov2019 they are going to add new points to all based on martial status and spouse points. 

All single will get addln 10 pts fr free.. and they will be ahead of married ppl who don't have skilled spouse. (Though they don't have my points I have for exp).
But, despite of these changes can I still stand a chance to get a invite after November 2019?? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiraaa (Feb 25, 2018)

NB said:


> That official data is never released by the states
> Whom and why and when they invited is totally shrouded in mystery
> 
> Cheers


Mate, I am not here to ask about classified information; I am asking about, and based on people's knowledge and observation here, has anyone who *(does not have PHD, nor has assessed related work-experience, and nor had lived in Victoria)* reported receiving Victoria nomination?

As it is called, unofficial information


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Waiting for new year quota trend.
Has anyone started the 189 EOI Invitations for July 2019 thread? Please share the link.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Waiting for new year quota trend.
> Has anyone started the 189 EOI Invitations for July 2019 thread? Please share the link.


Is it so hard to just check a few pages of the forum ?

If you are going to apply directly, you have to do the groundwork yourself instead of relying on members to provide you all the information you need 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-2019-new-financial-year-12.html#post14893916

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

NB said:


> Is it so hard to just check a few pages of the forum ?
> 
> If you are going to apply directly, you have to do the groundwork yourself instead of relying on members to provide you all the information you need
> 
> ...


It's not like that NB. Normally, searching by name gives you the new thread link every time, but unfortunately this time I'm not able to find this one.
Anyway, thanks. You are very helpful on this forum and your inputs helped me a lot in past.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

June invitation round results are now available online at 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds 

As expected only 100 invitations and there was no invitation at 80 points. Circumstances point out towards a tougher next year of invitations.

July 2019 invitation round would reveal if 75 point holders will ever be invited or not.

Keep your fingers crossed and try getting extra points before it gets too late.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> June invitation round results are now available online at
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> ...


But, It is good to note that the latest date of effect for 85 points is 10/06/2019. It means they may be trying to finish the 85 pointers first. Eventually, 80 points will be called. The 75 will depend on the no.of 80 point invitations.

This is just a guess work.


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Please ignore its a repeated question.

Does anyone know what is the approximate medical cost in Australia for two adults and two kids.?

Thanks


----------



## qasimbhatti (Jan 19, 2019)

OP2 said:


> Isach estimates about 1100 odd invites every month starting July, most of the 80+ pointers will get flushed out in the first two months. 75 pointers stand a good chance to get invited between August-October


Guys, any link to see July 11th invitation round results? Not the estimation on Iscah. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds shows June 11th result as current round so far.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

It generally takes about a 2-3 weeks for the results to be posted on the DHA website. The information ISCAH puts up is almost always spot on.


----------



## giegie134 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi guys, just asking for insights about my case, I have lodged my EOI last 20th of May 2019 as Developer Programmer 80pts/189 and 85pts/190. Should I expect an invite this August round? Thanks for your input.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

giegie134 said:


> Hi guys, just asking for insights about my case, I have lodged my EOI last 20th of May 2019 as Developer Programmer 80pts/189 and 85pts/190. Should I expect an invite this August round? Thanks for your input.


 looks like you missed the invite in this month by a whisker .
You should get it in August for sure. I got the invite on July 11, my DOE is 13 may with 80 points for 189.


----------



## giegie134 (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks for your input, congratulations for getting an invite!, I am hoping for the good news by August.


----------



## SRman (Jul 17, 2019)

*Points update*

Hi All,

My job experience points are recently updated and that changes the EOI DOE. 

189 - 75 points
190 - 80 points (with SS)

So, the points will be considered as per the current date? When can i expect an invite?


----------



## Kumar0037 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi All,

I initially applied for my EOI as Business Analyst with 75 points on Jan 2019, and I updated my Skill as a Software Engineer with no points change and I submitted my changes on June 2019, will this affect my invitation time? 

I didn't receive the invitation in the last round, so do I need to wait until they give the invitation for June 2019 with 75 points?

Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Kumar0037 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. DOE remains same
2. With 75, no chance of an invite anytime soon. Even the guys with 80 points are waiting from more than 4 months in 2613 so you can figure out the situation. Situation is worse for 2611. 



Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

I have found this question in EOI: 
*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*

So it is including your spouse + Child or only child count because spouse detail is asking under another question. Pls suggest


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

suresh_441189 said:


> I have found this question in EOI:
> 
> *Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> 
> ...


Spouse+Child

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

